# *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program ****

*See our DBW throttle body testing thread* 
We highly recommend the 70mm & 75mm throttle body for most applications. 
Here is the current pricing on SEM Transverse (Driver Side & Passenger Side - US Market) Manifolds through INA 
*SEM Manifold = $729 USD SHIPPED 
SEM Manifold + 80mm throttle body = $949 USD SHIPPED 
SEM Manifold + 75mm throttle body = $1099 USD SHIPPED 
SEM Manifold + 70mm throttle body = $999 USD SHIPPED 
INA phenolic spacer = $+55 USD to any order* 

All manifolds come with our quad bolt pattern adapter plate allowing you to use many of the popular throttle bodies on the market to date. 




























_Quote, originally posted by *SEM Manifold* »_
*Basic Information:*
Constructed from A365-T6 Aluminum & Heat Treated

3/16" Uniform Thick Wall construction to facilitate Strength, Rigidity and Reliability.

Plenum features 2.75L of internal volume for increased flow capacity to supply enough volume for higher rev limits.

Tapered Plenum Design to supply equal flow distribution and to improve transient boost response.

Shallow profile design to maintain lower CG (Center of Gravity); Will accommodate various 1.8T swaps.

Integrated V-Stacks to induce optimum flow velocity throughout the rev range.

Large ID & Calculated Runner Length to support higher peak HP.

Fuel Injector Bungs are designed and located to facilitate optimal port runner flow & optimal fuel atomization.









Bracket Mount Bosses for under-intake bracket assembly.

Vacuum Port Bosses and IAT Boss are all located beneath the manifold for a more clean aesthetic look.

Underside Vacuum Port drilled and tapped for supplied Brass NPT Fittings









Cast as Small Port but Designed to Accommodate Standard AEB Port , AEB Gasket Matched and enough material for a 4mm overbore for your Extreme Port Sized setups.









Standard Stock TB & 80mm TB Sized Flange openings available. (Custom options available upon request).









Manifold is available in 4 configurations:
1. Big port intake flange + 80mm opening
2. Big port intake flange + 60mm opening
3. Small port intake flange + 80mm opening
4. Small port intake flange + 60mm opening



_Quote, originally posted by *Additional Hardware & Throttle bodies* »_
Have a 1.8T with a small port cylinder head? You can use a transition phenolic spacer which allows you to from a small port cylinder head to a big port manifold or vice versa.
Additionally, the famous Dodge Hemi 5.7 DBW throttle body is also available with a modified TPS to fit the OEM connector.
















If for some reason you choose not to purchase the Dodge hemi throttle body, we have a selection of other DBW units available with a plug in play harness to allow installation to be easy and convenient.No cutting or splicing of the stock harness, simply plug in and go.
*Available is the following configurations:
* 65mm x 65mm w/65mm throttle plate
* 65mm x 65mm w/69mm throttle plate
* 70mm x 60mm w/ 65mm throttle plate
* 70mm x 70mm w/ 75mm throttle plate
* 75mm x 75mm w/ 75mm throttle plate
* 75mm x 75mm w/ 80mm throttle plate (for all you R32 users







)
* 80mm x 80mm w/ 80mm throttle plate
* 80mm x 80mm w/ 90mm throttle plate*








*If you are reading this thread and you are looking for a DBW throttle body upgrade for your stock manifold, we also manufacture in house from T6061 adapter plates to allow you to run whatever throttle body from the list above on your manifold.*


*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to place your order and please make sure specify what options you want.Of course if you want 1 of the throttle DBW throttle bodies listed above, do not hesitate to include this in your PM.
Thanks


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

INA/Issam great company to deal with, and the intake is outstanding, adapters are perfect and great prices on all the optional t.b's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Ancilllary00 at 5:22 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (Ancilllary00)*

Ive worked with INA/Issam numerous times including just buying a SEM manifold, great company, great service, and great manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Same here, INA is great to deal with and get a hold of and I'm in Iraq so what does that tell you. Plus I knew dons' dyno numbers before they where even posted on here so Issam has the inside scoop on there stuff..


_Modified by Audiguy84 at 11:18 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

anything yet for the audi's 
i'm back


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_Same here, INA is great to deal with and get a hold of and I'm in Iraq so what does that tell you. 

When are you coming back James?

_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_anything yet for the audi's 
i'm back









WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN!? Pick up your phone!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Dealings been good with Issam.. nice guy, supplies well.
keep up the good work Issam


----------



## Turbo4Life (Jan 22, 2007)

great guy... just waiting on mine to show up at my front door..... keep it up man talk to ya soon


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

Got my mani from issam, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mahkra (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (O2VW1.8T)*

why driver's side TB only? Plenty of people running big turbos on stock manis that would love to drop in something like this without completely redesigning your piping layout...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (mahkra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mahkra* »_why driver's side TB only? Plenty of people running big turbos on stock manis that would love to drop in something like this without completely redesigning your piping layout...

We know,thats why a passenger side throttle body is being developed.


----------



## mahkra (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll pay attention for the release of that!


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
We know,thats why a passenger side throttle body is being developed.

woot! Bery Bery naice!


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*









It's like Xmas in September, My box of goodies arrived at lunch today, unharmed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
We know,thats why a passenger side throttle body is being developed.

more details?
up for a badass mani http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (Ancilllary00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ancilllary00* »_








It's like Xmas in September, My box of goodies arrived at lunch today, unharmed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_anything yet for the audi's

yea yea yea, wazzup wit dat?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

...working on it.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_...working on it.









Let me know when you need a car to test it on, lets do it at real boost on a 35R/worked aeb/ 2008cc, for the longitudinal release


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
We know,thats why a passenger side throttle body is being developed.

meaning i can put it into my newest chassis?

_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
Let me know when you need a car to test it on, lets do it at real boost on a 35R/worked aeb/ 2008cc, for the longitudinal release









toss in some solid lifter stuff, turn it to 10k, and i will be watchin more closer Grasshopper.....

on a different note, the man is A#1 to deal with. i had gotten something from Issam ~ a year ago or so..... it was out of his control that the part was defective in a way (dropshipped). he refunded me my money instantly upon the discovery of the problem, (>$500 USD< BTW) and left the part in my hands until further notice. how many people do you know that will do this? almost every place i have dealt with waits until they recieive the part back, then string you along for a bit, then FINALLY a while later refund you. he even refunded me the shipping and paid the $$$ it was to ship it back.
if that is not a stand-up seller, then i do not know what is.....
i am getting my new (winter build) bottom end internals from Issam based on a number of things. also, all of the chassis components for the new chassis offered by 034 thru him, as well.
1: knowledge and experience.
2: willingness to take customer care before anything else.
3: the guy is a good guy, and tries to keep everyone happy no matter what.
4: availability.
5: honesty. he has given me info before that led me elsewhere for stuff. although it may have cost him a sale then, it has gained him a future customer for what he can provide me with. 
how much has he done for this community, research/development-wise, only to have his hard work lead to sales for others? a bunch.
plus, i often wonder if he even sleeps. i can reach him for stupid (or not stupid) questions at almost any time that i try, either on AIM, here, MG, cell phone.. how is that for non 9-to-5 type of business?
ok, i am getting off his nutsack now. just thought i would throw my .02C in there from dealings with him in the past/future/present. 
and if he decides on a good banner/logo that i like the looks of, i will have no problem at all having it on the race cars.....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

Aaron not going to lie,that post ALMOST made me shed a tear....these damn onions















Thanks for the kind words.I do what I can.
If you catch me in a bad mouth you will find that id=27 does get rather energetic though








On that note some eye candy:


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_toss in some solid lifter stuff, turn it to 10k, and i will be watchin more closer Grasshopper.....

thats all you money bags















standalones breaking the bank as it is lol


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (crazyass713)*

More progress updates from a fellow friend :


----------



## Alaska (Oct 31, 2005)

So, what's the flow rate on this in comparison to the apr mani?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

i'm suffering SEM envy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Alaska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alaska* »_So, what's the flow rate on this in comparison to the apr mani?

We haven't flowbenched the SEM in a manner comparable to the APR results from our previous tests, but we will be confirming shortly and you can rest assured it will outflow the APR manifold.


----------



## Alaska (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I look forward to your results!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Alaska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alaska* »_So, what's the flow rate on this in comparison to the apr mani?

When the results become available I am sure Don will post them up.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

would you be able to offer a TB spacer with the hole drilled for a W/M nozzle? 
(I'm referring to the 80MM tb size of course)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_would you be able to offer a TB spacer with the hole drilled for a W/M nozzle? 
(I'm referring to the 80MM tb size of course)

I most certainly can.Would you want an 80mm throttle body or another size throttle body?
Send me a PM


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_would you be able to offer a TB spacer with the hole drilled for a W/M nozzle? 
(I'm referring to the 80MM tb size of course)

I just made one, had too lol.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

any of you guys found a source online for the throttle body gasket? would rather avoid the dealer


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_any of you guys found a source online for the throttle body gasket? would rather avoid the dealer

yea I need 2


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_any of you guys found a source online for the throttle body gasket? would rather avoid the dealer

You can get some gasket paper and make one.From now on I am going to be sending them with the SEM manifolds.
Too many people asking


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

^^^ you wanna be caught in the dodge parts dept? LOL


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
You can get some gasket paper and make one.From now on I am going to be sending them with the SEM manifolds.
Too many people asking
















Its a pain in the arse to do that because of the shape of the tb, you cant just trace it. I tried to do that w/ making my template for my tb spacer and it was a beotch, i had to get creative. Issam, your all about doing things the right way, y not just add the correct gasket or ATLEAST provide a part number for the correct gasket. Ive went to the dodge dealership and they said the part # on the tb had 3 diff gaskets and they didnt have any of them. I hate dealing with parts people at dealers


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

i agree including a gasket would be ideal, or a part #, a link something


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_i agree including a gasket would be ideal, or a part #, a link something

It is a Dodge Hemi 5.7L throttle body gasket.I will get the part # on monday morning.Figured a dealership only item could be sourced locally.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
It is a Dodge Hemi 5.7L throttle body gasket.I will get the part # on monday morning.Figured a dealership only item could be sourced locally.

I knew what it was for, but my point is that the dealer offers 3 different gaskets, none which they stock and its not like I could order them all and then pick the right one and return the others, they werent having that.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (UntouchableGTI)*

Well this is just damn sexy:


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

any update on the gasket part number?


----------



## golfa89 (Sep 6, 2007)

have yo made some real dyno comparations betwen your mani with stock tb vs big tb so we can understand if is a god idea to spend the extra money in the 80mm dodge trotle?
or not?


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (golfa89)*

Take the part number off your throttle and tell them you need the matching gasket part number. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Yareka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yareka* »_Take the part number off your throttle and tell them you need the matching gasket part number. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Have you yourself done this yet?








Unless our Dodge dealer parts guy doesn't know how to lookup parts...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_any update on the gasket part number?

Yes,will have it Wednesday.
I went down to the dealer today and that was a complete joke.They do not have throttle bodies in stock and the replacement unit is a unit made in USA .Looks like that whole German separation is really kicking in.
Regardless you wont have to worry about a gasket for your set up


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
Have you yourself done this yet?










No need for a dodge tb when the r32 is plenty big and has a much better rubber gasket seal for f/i. I'd make my own cometic gasket before using a stock paper one from your mopar dealer. You had intercooler piping fabbed if you are using this intake manifold, so making a gasket should be cake


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Yareka)*

My point was that there isn't a dodge gasket like how the VW gaskets are.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Point taken http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you guys talk to Issam nicely, I'm sure he could start fabbing up meth plates for these applications. He just did one for me to connect my ross mani to an r32 throttle with the needed 5mm taper. Fits perfect and had the r32 gasket groove machined in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Yareka)*

No need for meth plates. The TB plate that's part of the manifold is thick enough to drill and tap yourself.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_No need for meth plates. The TB plate that's part of the manifold is thick enough to drill and tap yourself.

That is if the user is staying with an 80mm unit.I make adapter plates to allow people to use a 70mm,etc throttle body.


----------



## golfa89 (Sep 6, 2007)

bump for dyno numbers on small vs big tb


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (golfa89)*

Nice mani


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

so what ever happened wit the part #?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_so what ever happened wit the part #?

On order...
when it arrives I will pass it on to you.Its just a Dodge 5.7L 80mm throttle body - Made in USA


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

Here is what 1 forum member had to say:

_Quote »_
OK, sorry for not getting back sooner, but I don't use my car every day. So here goes, my driving impressions of the SEM with 80mm throttle body. Firstly and importantly, no fault codes or engine lights, no air leaks either, so I must have done all the work right! I was worried that a largeport manifold with an 80mm throttle body would be way too big for my setup ... apparently not!
Driving ... just WOW! There doesn't appear to be any downsides, all I felt was positives, the midrange and top end power definitely has more there, how much more is hard to say but enough to notice, maybe 15-20bhp more I don't know - but it pulls hard as hell and doesn't let up!
The SEM manifold is an awesome bit of kit, if you've anything other than a stock turbo then it's well worth considering, definitely adds power and the intake noise sounds wicked too!!!


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*








any plans on releasing the plug connector to the public as an option?


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

please tell me you know what shipped out


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

More throttle body options available


----------



## Turbo4Life (Jan 22, 2007)

such a beautiful manifold..... def worth every penny


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (Turbo4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo4Life* »_such a beautiful manifold..... def worth every penny

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

bump for Issam..awesome guy awesome company..!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and i know where my income tax is going this year..!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

What options are available for a SEM which was made as 80mm dbw, but customer want a dbc one?
What goodies have you to cove this base?
thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_What options are available for a SEM which was made as 80mm dbw, but customer want a dbc one?
What goodies have you to cove this base?
thanks

Bill sent you a reply.
As of Monday October 6th,all orders that include the Dodge 80mm TB will have the correct gasket included.
Thanks.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

almost done with mine.


















_Modified by Narbie @ CTS Turbo at 12:44 PM 10-10-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

Very Nice
I like








Dont forget my before and after dyno post!


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

Very nice Manifold







..To bad I dont have enough money to buy this and re-due my charge pipes..Damn economy..


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (UntouchableGTI)*

SEM manifold + INA catch can set up.


----------



## golfa89 (Sep 6, 2007)

big tb vs small tb hp trq numbers?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (golfa89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfa89* »_big tb vs small tb hp trq numbers?

This will be provided by Don in the very near future.I will let him post up details.


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_More throttle body options available









price tag on the 80mm throttle?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

First 70mm DBW throttle body kit is completed.
Started with a 60mm unit,machined it out and tapped for 70mm DBW unit + extension harness.Perfect for the K04 user


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

Small update - I moved the wiring loom and hoses to underneath the SEM, looks WAY neater now:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (RobSonic)*

Looks clean Rob! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

PSA : We have some 80mm Dodge Hemi throttle bodies that whose TPS connector was cracked during shipping.This does NOT affect the function of the throttle body and the crack is about 3mm long if so much.Regardless,we have placed these aside and shipped out the perfect condition units with our orders.
As of today, we have 4 of these DBW throttle bodies in stock and we would be more than willing to include them for an extra $55US when you order a manifold.Only 4 available


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

hum...


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

FYI theres also a 85mm and 90mm tb out that will fit also.
modern muscle makes the 85 and arrington makes the custom cnc 90mm version.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200320thAE2632* »_FYI theres also a 85mm and 90mm tb out that will fit also.
modern muscle makes the 85 and arrington makes the custom cnc 90mm version.

For about 500+US








The 80mm unit is more than enough.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*


_Quote »_*Adapter harness and modified 75mm DBW throttle body onto OEM RS4 intake manifold.*


----------



## Peter10654 (Nov 12, 2008)

@INA
Waht is the solution for the 225hp engine with standard Throttlebody?
Big Port and 60mm ??
Thanks
Peter


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Peter10654)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter10654* »_@INA
Waht is the solution for the 225hp engine with standard Throttlebody?
Big Port and 60mm ??
Thanks
Peter

225bhp motor is small port but what I recommend is going with a big port + the phenolic transition spacer that way IF in the future you want to upgrade your cylinder head you do not need to upgrade your manifold.
As a plus DonR was nice enough to have the 60mm manifolds tapped for BOTH 60 x 60 & 80 x 80 foot print so again you have the option of upgrading to an 80mm unit in the future .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter10654 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

@INA
That's great







Thanks for the informative info.
It is there any problem the use the standard 630cc Big Turbo File without any changes ?




_Modified by Peter10654 at 5:30 AM 12-23-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Peter10654)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter10654* »_@INA
That's great







Thanks for the informative info.
It is there any problem the use the standard 630cc Big Turbo File without any changes ?

Depends on the file.
Unitronic?


----------



## Peter10654 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Yes of course... what else















Unitronic BT630 with MAF.


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

whats the point of having such a big throttle body if the charge pipes leading right up to it are smaller?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Peter10654)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter10654* »_Yes of course... what else















Unitronic BT630 with MAF.

With the MAF you may get away with doing no tweaking but speaking from experience,the MAFless files need a retune when going with a larger manifold & throttle body.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

mine is on the way along with my 2 liter stroker set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
once again big thanks go out to the wizzard of OD...and INA


----------



## TmoeJ747 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

i'll be buying one of these sometime soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (kamahao112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamahao112* »_mine is on the way along with my 2 liter stroker set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
once again big thanks go out to the wizzard of OD...and INA









Anytime chief.
Will be updating this thread with some more manifold goodness.
Finished all adapter plates for DBC configurations.This is for all the OBD-II guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TmoeJ747)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TmoeJ747* »_i'll be buying one of these sometime soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You keep saying that.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

Custom adapter plates for whatever size throttle body you want now being made.
All PM's replied to







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

got mine on monday







thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vocey (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

will be keeping an eye on this for the longitudal release if they are as good as the tranverse set up will make my drag car fly!!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vocey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vocey* »_will be keeping an eye on this for the longitudal release if they are as good as the tranverse set up will make my drag car fly!!









Aftermarket Longitudinal manifolds are available privately.Contact us via email for further details.








Will be updating the thread with DBC conversion kits for ME5 European Models.


----------



## fenix420 (Jun 10, 2006)

k...here's a stupid question. i know you need to reroute the ic piping with this mani... do you also have to flip the ic over (run it upside down) or is it not directional...? may not have worded that right....lol. i promise i'm not retarded...


----------



## GermaniuM (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (fenix420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fenix420* »_k...here's a stupid question. i know you need to reroute the ic piping with this mani... do you also have to flip the ic over (run it upside down) or is it not directional...? may not have worded that right....lol. i promise i'm not retarded...

FMIC


----------



## fenix420 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (GermaniuM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GermaniuM* »_
FMIC
....
riiigggt....i got that....i said i WASN'T retarded...... i meant does it matter which side of the ic is hooked up to the tb or the turbo..


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

makes no diff josh.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (fenix420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fenix420* »_.... i meant does it matter which side of the ic is hooked up to the tb or the turbo..

Nope
What turbocharger are you using?


----------



## fenix420 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Nope
What turbocharger are you using?

well at the moment i'm runing a 50 trim but as soon as i get back to the states i'm swapping in a 3076


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (fenix420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fenix420* »_
well at the moment i'm runing a 50 trim but as soon as i get back to the states i'm swapping in a 3076

SO then intercooler length will be a non issue.


----------



## fenix420 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
SO then intercooler length will be a non issue.

no it was never a question of intercooler length. it was a question regarding pipe routing. omar answered my question for me.


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

got mine today thanks a bunch Issam








grate guy to do business with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (talx)*

DBC configurations in 65mm & 75mm with OBD-II connections!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*











_Modified by INA at 10:12 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

Yup, did 651 at 35psi yesterday on this mani. Won't say it's all the manifold, but it certainly didn't hurt.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_Yup, did 651 at 35psi yesterday on this mani. Won't say it's all the manifold, but it certainly didn't hurt.

Congrats again


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (haenszel)*

Right-on B!...Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

DBC set ups now available for both APR & SEM intake manifolds.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

70mm DBW throttle bodies with adapter plates now available for an extra 299US with the purchase of the manifold.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

PSA : We will be doing a batch of wrinkle coated manifolds and of course due to the tanking US dollar we will be able to offer it as an upgrade FREE of Charge.
Anyone interested simply send me over a PM


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

My next mod for sure!! Bump for you my friend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dantheman18t (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_PSA : We will be doing a batch of wrinkle coated manifolds and of course due to the tanking US dollar we will be able to offer it as an upgrade FREE of Charge.
Anyone interested simply send me over a PM










can i have a price on the sem with a r32 throttle body adaptor and p&p to the uk


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

These look like nice TB's....


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_









_Modified by INA at 10:12 PM 3-25-2009_

INA, do you sell individual components? I have the 80mm DBW TB and a front mount IC with my SEM, can you hook me up with the necessary plumbing parts (including that sexy black adapter pipe you are using on the TB). i will need an attachment point for my BOV for a 50mm Teil somewhere in this congregation (I probably spelled that wrong).









_Modified by gtimitch at 4:52 PM 6-20-2009_


_Modified by gtimitch at 4:52 PM 6-20-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_
INA, do you sell individual components? I have the 80mm DBW TB and a front mount IC with my SEM, can you hook me up with the necessary plumbing parts (including that sexy black adapter pipe you are using on the TB). i will need an attachment point for my BOV for a 50mm Teil somewhere in this congregation (I probably spelled that wrong).









Hey Mitch,
yes we can
send over an email and I will take care of it asap for you.


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

Here you Go Issam..Gotta a pic on my setup. To bad I absolutely suck at photography








Can you spot your catch can in the corner..Also got the AGN valve cover on as well.

















P.S. When is that website gonna be up and running?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vdubguy97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubguy97* »_
P.S. When is that website gonna be up and running?


Hopefully all the issues will be solved by July 1st.
Man what a roller coaster that has been!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (vdubguy97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubguy97* »_









That looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

4th of July bump for Issam and INA


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ls16v (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey don do you a date when you will release the passat/a4 verson of that beautiful mainfold we'er waiting


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ls16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ls16v* »_hey don do you a date when you will release the passat/a4 verson of that beautiful mainfold we'er waiting























The manifold will be released closer towards the end of August/Middle of september.
If you are interested in one then send me a PM and I can put you on the "pre-sold" list.We will probably have the first 10 available with 70mm DBW throttle bodies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (ls16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ls16v* »_hey don do you a date when you will release the passat/a4 verson of that beautiful mainfold we'er waiting























You mean this one?


----------



## ls16v (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeesssssssssss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (ls16v)*

any one know where i can get a 3"-3.5" transition 90* elbow?
(most be in black)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_any one know where i can get a 3"-3.5" transition 90* elbow?
(most be in black)


Tal I have them:









3.5" to 3"
The 3.5" (Dodge 80mm DBW throttle body) to 2.5" (standard intercooler pipe size) are being made right now


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You mean this one?

















Do want. Do you guys have a price figured out on this yet?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You mean this one?

















I'll take one of those with 4 1/8th NPT tap on the top of each runner!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif








No seriously my car is in the shop with a 30r build in progress! IM me!
2000 Audi A4 Quattro.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *familydub* »_
Do want. Do you guys have a price figured out on this yet?

Pricing will be 899 USD.
We have pre-sold as of today 6.We only have room for 4 more so if you want one with a 70mm DBW throttle body send me an email or PM to place a deposit.

_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
I'll take one of those with 4 1/8th NPT tap on the top of each runner!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif









This will be a little extra but I can facilitate it.Send me an email


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Tal I have them:









3.5" to 3"
The 3.5" (Dodge 80mm DBW throttle body) to 2.5" (standard intercooler pipe size) are being made right now









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 034 has all kinds of couplers. Good stuff.
I'm wondering what's the point of doing from a 2.5" IC pipe to a 3.5" throttle body? Please explain the benefits over a 2.5" throttle body. Assuming the transition into the intake manifold from throttle body flange is smooth.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Pricing will be 899 USD.
We have pre-sold as of today 6.We only have room for 4 more so if you want one with a 70mm DBW throttle body send me an email or PM to place a deposit.
This will be a little extra but I can facilitate it.Send me an email









You got mail! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
I'm wondering what's the point of doing from a 2.5" IC pipe to a 3.5" throttle body? Please explain the benefits over a 2.5" throttle body. Assuming the transition into the intake manifold from throttle body flange is smooth.

Alot of people who bought the SEM manifolds purchased the Dodge 80mm throttle body which has an OD of 3.5"
Typically speaking we do 2" compressor outlet ----> 2" intercooler piping inlet ---> 2" to 2.5" transition from intercooler outlet ----> 2.5" intercooler outlet piping ----> throttle body.
So we are making the 2.5" to 3.5" transition 90* elbow for those that wanted them.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Alot of people who bought the SEM manifolds purchased the Dodge 80mm throttle body which has an OD of 3.5"
Typically speaking we do 2" compressor outlet ----> 2" intercooler piping inlet ---> 2" to 2.5" transition from intercooler outlet ----> 2.5" intercooler outlet piping ----> throttle body.
So we are making the 2.5" to 3.5" transition 90* elbow for those that wanted them.

Why do they need 80mm TB though? Going from 2.5" to 3.5" to the throttle body? 
also why run larger piping on the COLD side of the intercooler? If anything the larger piping should be on the hotside I would imagine, considering when gas is hot it is expanded. Seems like it would slow down as it's exiting the intercooler.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Why do they need 80mm TB though? Going from 2.5" to 3.5" to the throttle body? 

Some people want to increase the CSA of air going into the plenum.
R32 throttle body/RS4 throttle body is $400+ USD where as a Dodge Hemi unit can be picked up for around $150 USD so it makes sense.

_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
also why run larger piping on the COLD side of the intercooler? If anything the larger piping should be on the hotside I would imagine, considering when gas is hot it is expanded. Seems like it would slow down as it's exiting the intercooler. 









Not sure what there is to be confused about Bejan but this is not the thread for this.There are quite a few threads where I have posted in the past about math/physics behind intercooler piping size.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

Every time I PM you, I never get a response







, that's why I ask here. consider these free bumps. 


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 8:44 PM 8-16-2009_


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Tal I have them:









3.5" to 3"
The 3.5" (Dodge 80mm DBW throttle body) to 2.5" (standard intercooler pipe size) are being made right now









well then what are you waiting for








ship one out to me ASAP


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_
well then what are you waiting for








ship one out to me ASAP









DONE!


----------



## mk2DTM8v (Feb 18, 2005)

Has this manifold been flow tested yet?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mk2DTM8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2DTM8v* »_Has this manifold been flow tested yet?

Has it been on a flow bench?
yes it has


----------



## mk2DTM8v (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes i was reading that it has been flowed along with a head but i was wondering if it was tested in the same way as the manifold comparison chart.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mk2DTM8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2DTM8v* »_Yes i was reading that it has been flowed along with a head but i was wondering if it was tested in the same way as the manifold comparison chart. 

Not that I am aware of no.We could get it tested similar to the 1.8T test but real world results are what matters and they all show the same....the manifold makes power.


----------



## yumann (Nov 15, 2004)

Is the dodge hemi one the 80mm tb that comes with $999


_Modified by yumann at 7:08 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (yumann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumann* »_Is the dodge hemi one the 80mm tb that comes with $999

Yes but I recommend going with the 70mm unit if you are on anything but a GT3076R+


----------



## yumann (Nov 15, 2004)

On gt3076


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (yumann)*

go 80mm
works fine


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (badger5)*

love my 80mm on my 3071.but 3082 it will be much nicer








did the price go down on the mani yet?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_love my 80mm on my 3071.but 3082 it will be much nicer








did the price go down on the mani yet?

if anything it should go up...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

more reason not to buy if it goes up.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_more reason not to buy if it goes up.

Dont know about that chief...results are in from friend of mine that just dyno tested his car:

_Quote »_
Before SEM: 366 hp - 417 Nm - 1,6 bar
After SEM: 375 hp - 423 Nm - 1,45 bar


Less boost and more power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nexus-dk (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

Do you make a kit for my agu DBC ? going to run a gt3076 or gt35


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (nexus-dk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nexus-dk* »_Do you make a kit for my agu DBC ? going to run a gt3076 or gt35

Yes we do.
Only have a 65mm DBC throttle body available for OBD-II.Similar set up with did for a friend in Denmark using an APR manifold.Send me an email (click signature) to discuss this further.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

still awaiting the longitudinal option.
Welded a flange for my 75mm to my stock intake mani last night and bored out the mani to make it work because I had to overcome the stock throttle body and was sick of waiting.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_still awaiting the longitudinal option.
Welded a flange for my 75mm to my stock intake mani last night and bored out the mani to make it work because I had to overcome the stock throttle body and was sick of waiting.

What size throttle body you want on yours?


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

I want a 3" hole with no bolt taps, since the flange isn't going to be big enough for the 75mm mustang throttle I have........ just like last time.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_I want a 3" hole with no bolt taps, since the flange isn't going to be big enough for the 75mm mustang throttle I have........ just like last time.

I could make an adapter plate from 80 x 80 to whatever you want?


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

only 65mm for the AGU with DBC ? do you have a larger TB ? i am planing to run with s362 so i think , i need a bigger TB than 65mm ... am i right ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (darzamat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darzamat* »_only 65mm for the AGU with DBC ? do you have a larger TB ? i am planing to run with s362 so i think , i need a bigger TB than 65mm ... am i right ? 

Unless you plan on going with a standalone unit which would open the door to alot larger sizes (70mm ---> 90mm), the only DBC throttle body larger than stock that will work with your 8-PIN TPS connector is the 65mm unit.
You dont *need* bigger but having bigger would be nice.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

Bump for a nice kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We haven't flowbenched the SEM in a manner comparable to the APR results from our previous tests, but we will be confirming shortly and you can rest assured it will outflow the APR manifold. 

Some great stuff here. Can't wait to drop in a stroker kit and get this intake mani. 


_Modified by Hassenpfeffer at 1:45 PM 11-1-2009_


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

my AGU has the TB on the passenger side as you know...can i use SEM anyway ? the only thing i have to do is just rewiring for the TB right ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (darzamat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darzamat* »_my AGU has the TB on the passenger side as you know...can i use SEM anyway ? the only thing i have to do is just rewiring for the TB right ? 

I can do the same thing for you which I did for Cartsen,
The AGU uses a 60 x 60 plate with a 57mm throttle plate throttle body.
If you get the SEM manifold I can supply the flying lead harness which you need with a 65mm throttle plate throttle body.
Email me for further details.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

More Bigport/80's in stock!


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Yes but *I recommend* going with the 70mm unit if you are on anything but a GT3076R+









this after you tried to sell me an 80mm for my 3071R and i told you i dont need any bigger than a 65mm because i simply do not have the volume.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_








this after you tried to sell me an 80mm for my *3071R* and i told you i dont need any bigger than a 65mm because i simply do not have the volume. 

Wrong....
You asked my recommendation and I gave it to you.








The 80mm unit causes idle issues on the most popular set ups out there (2860,3071,K04 etc) so what we did was we stepped it down to a 70mm and found this worked for almost EVERY application out there.
If you want to run an 80mm unit then go right ahead but after testing,the 70mm unit is the most ideal unit to run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Wrong....
You asked my recommendation and I gave it to you.








The 80mm unit causes idle issues on the most popular set ups out there (2860,3071,K04 etc) so what we did was we stepped it down to a 70mm and found this worked for almost EVERY application out there.
If you want to run an 80mm unit then go right ahead but after testing,the 70mm unit is the most ideal unit to run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no lie. i inquired about pricing of the manifold, with and without the TB. i said no to the TB and you insisted on the 80mm. i said no thanks 65 is plenty because evo's make 600+awhp on stock 65mm 
i wish VWVortex IM's didnt auto delete after 7 days.
i have never asked your opinion or recommendation on anything. simple price inquiry.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
no lie. i inquired about pricing of the manifold, with and without the TB. i said no to the TB and you insisted on the 80mm. i said no thanks 65 is plenty because evo's make 600+awhp on stock 65mm 
i wish VWVortex IM's didnt auto delete after 7 days.
i have never asked your opinion or recommendation on anything. simple price inquiry.


I save some of mine in microsoft word. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

there is a notepad feature u can save them too


----------



## 01 wolfsturd (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
no lie. i inquired about pricing of the manifold, with and without the TB. i said no to the TB and you insisted on the 80mm. i said no thanks 65 is plenty because evo's make 600+awhp on stock 65mm 
i wish VWVortex IM's didnt auto delete after 7 days.
i have never asked your opinion or recommendation on anything. simple price inquiry.
 
evos make power alot easier than 1.8ts its a totally different motor. im not trying to critsize or bash this thread im just saying you cannot compare a 4g63 to a 1.8t. i have a 500whp 1.8t and i had a 536whp evo totally different


_Modified by 01 wolfsturd at 10:19 AM 11-20-2009_


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (01 wolfsturd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01 wolfsturd* »_ 
evos make power alot easier than 1.8ts its a totally different motor. im not trying to critsize or bash this thread im just saying you cannot compare a 4g63 to a 1.8t. i have a 500whp 1.8t and i had a 536whp evo totally different

_Modified by 01 wolfsturd at 10:19 AM 11-20-2009_

fantastic, ive owned DSMs. i know the engine very well. im just pointing out that 80mm is not necessary AT ALL unless youre running something big. even up to a 35R a VR6 TB is enough.
engines are airpumps, they all respond very similar to the same things, especially boosted. id say atleast 95% of the 1.8ts on this site dont need 80mm or 3inch charge piping.
a good friend of mine runs 10.30s in his evo on a stock TB. PTE 6262. big power.
his 9 second 1g doesnt even have an 80mm TB. assinine of the OP to suggest an 80mm TB to a 3076R user.


_Modified by boosted b5 at 3:39 PM 11-20-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_ assinine of the OP to suggest an 80mm TB to a 3076R user.

Ok
I am sorry about the confusion but a year ago these were the options:
Manifold + STOCK 60mm Throttle body
Manifold + 80mm throttle body
If you want to use a 65mm unit then go right ahead but when you asked me about what OPTIONS I HAD,those were the 2.60mm was too small for you so 80mm is the next up.
I really am not bothered about what DSM/evo etc etc guys run.If you want to run an 80mm unit then be my guest and no it is "not assenine" to suggest anything.
After almost a year of the product being on the market we have found that the 70mm unit is the best for both throttle response,idle and performance.
Take it for what it is worth








If you want to discuss throttle body sizing then feel free to start a technical thread about it and I will happily contribute my findings.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

Sooo, this means the 80mm should be used with a 35R correct?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_
Sooo, this means the 80mm should be used with a 35R correct?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Use it.
I highly doubt you will complain of idle issues Mitch


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

i use the 80mm, i dont have idle issues, other then the damn unitronic rev hang


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_i use the 80mm, i dont have idle issues, other then the damn unitronic rev hang

You are on Eurodyne now right?
If ever you need the 70mm unit let me know and I will take care of you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_i use the 80mm, i dont have idle issues, other then the damn unitronic rev hang

Is your BOV near the TB or turbo side ?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

its by the TB


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

How much for the big port (aeb) sem mani w/hemi throttle body?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_its by the TB

Hrm.. Usually its the other way around when this happens... I guess the DBW TB's are not strong enough to close unless 100% of the left over boost is discharged.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

the price go down on the large port??
btw..my 3071 with 80mm and homebrew idles perfect and runs great. 388whp at 25psi on pump/smallport isn't bad.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

Issam, do you have any of the SEM's instock that can be used with the 75mm R32 TB. I'm really interested in buying one of these. Thanks


----------



## travisjb (May 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

have you guys found any part throttle problems with the 80mm? what about with cruse?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (travisjb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travisjb* »_have you guys found any part throttle problems with the 80mm? what about with cruse?

Can confirm major part throttle issues with 70mm ones they sell. Apparently you will need a custom remap...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (travisjb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travisjb* »_have you guys found any part throttle problems with the 80mm? what about with cruse?

Travis,
Alot of the guys on here running the Uni files had no issues with the 80mm units yet a few guys over in the UK had horrible idle issues.Downgraded them to the 70mm units and the problems cleared away.
hopefully we will have logs of everything showing what is going on with each throttle body available for the SEM manifold...


----------



## travisjb (May 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

ok, thanks for the info, I am going to talk to my revo guy soon and see what he has to say


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

Please dont take this as beating a dead horse.... are the openings symetric and evenly spaced? Could I cut the runners and flip it over to passenger side upside down?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BlueSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueSleeper* »_Please dont take this as beating a dead horse.... are the openings symetric and evenly spaced? Could I cut the runners and flip it over to passenger side upside down?

I wish you could but you cant...you are better off building the plenum from scratch


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

ive always loved the SEM manifolds zomg, i wish i could spend more money on my car


----------



## yumann (Nov 15, 2004)

Will a mk5 r32 tb work on the sem? Also mk4 and mk5 r32 tb the same? Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (yumann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumann* »_Will a mk5 r32 tb work on the sem? Also mk4 and mk5 r32 tb the same? Thanks

HEY!
Long time! Yes the MKV R32 throttle body will work the SEM with the addition of a throttle plate.Email me for information.


----------



## technician (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

Any word on passenger side TB Manifolds??? Cheers


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (technician)*


_Quote, originally posted by *technician* »_Any word on passenger side TB Manifolds??? Cheers

Inline to be tested against an OEM unit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

Ready to order one. IM sent. bump


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

how much for large port mani shipped to 96706. i have an 80mm tb.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_Ready to order one. IM sent. bump









Thanks for the support as always!









_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_how much for large port mani shipped to 96706. i have an 80mm tb.









PM'ed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

Pricing has been updated.
We have literally over 160 DBW throttle bodies in stock.If you are still on an OEM manifold ask us about our 65 and 70mm DBW throttle body upgrades. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

bump
emailed you the info for 022 133 062 AA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also have a question about the 65 and 70mm TB to be used with stock intake manifold. Is there some sort of adapter plate that will bolt on to the OEM intake manifold and transition down from the 65-70mm opening to the 59-60mm opening of the OEM unit or/can there be an option for material to be removed from around the TB flange to make it match the 65-70mm TB adapter??
thanks

edit: cost of the adapter plate?? 


_Modified by bjtgtr at 4:00 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*

i wouldn't need an adapter for my hemi tb correct?? the 80mm??


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_i wouldn't need an adapter for my hemi tb correct?? the 80mm??

no adapter needed straight bolt on fo the hemi tb


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (kamahao112)*

that's what i thought... friend jus told me ehh, u need a plate, i was like waaiiit, no, what??


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_that's what i thought... friend jus told me ehh, u need a plate, i was like waaiiit, no, what??

Not for the 80mm unit no http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_.If you are still on an OEM manifold ask us about our 65 and 70mm DBW throttle body upgrades. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Issam, 
I'm Interested in an adapter plate so I can use a stock AEB intake manifold with a 24v VR6 TB ( 021 133 062) on a 2004 A4. I already have the TB and am just in need of the adaptor plate. Let me know a $ so I can order one from you. perhaps it can be shipped along with the SEM intake I just ordered from you. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this is the car I would like to try the 24v TB on.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4687559 




_Modified by bjtgtr at 10:56 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

bought my SEM, thanks issam, your the man!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_bought my SEM, thanks issam, your the man!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the support as always!

_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_
Issam, 
I'm Interested in an adapter plate so I can use a stock AEB intake manifold with a 24v VR6 TB ( 021 133 062) on a 2004 A4. I already have the TB and am just in need of the adaptor plate. Let me know a $ so I can order one from you. perhaps it can be shipped along with the SEM intake I just ordered from you. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this is the car I would like to try the 24v TB on.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4687559 

Check your PM.I am getting ready to launch these tonight.


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

when rerouting the intercooler piping for this setup where is thebest place to relocate the map sensor. should it be as close as possible to the intake manifold or can it reamin on the passenger side piping if i am using that pipe where it is already. thanksyou


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

thaks for the response. i am seriously thiking about changing my setup. i currently have bottom mount gt28 with eurojet piping that goes over (ref. pic) 
i thought i decided on cts top mount kit and keep my piping.
now i hear about force fed engineerings new turbo kit coming soon. and along with this i could do a bottom mount with all hidden piping
oh the choices......
my semi current setup.( powersteer res. gone./ intake and diverter is different now too.)


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

If you decide to do that, make sure you get 80mm throttle body and buy that directly from SEM, this way you will support people that actually made it : -)
80mm HEMI is brutal...you can actually feel the difference in power over 70mm TB. I have both here and wish I didn't buy 70mm one...
Issam, i am still waiting for tracking number of that package that you shipped 8 days ago ..and the one you shipped 20 days ago...and one that you shipped like 35 days ago. Nothing is coming in? Oh yea..you didn't ship anything, you just said you did...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwgolfracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfracer* »_when rerouting the intercooler piping for this setup where is thebest place to relocate the map sensor. should it be as close as possible to the intake manifold or can it reamin on the passenger side piping if i am using that pipe where it is already. thanksyou

You can put the map sensor anywhere you want.Pressure along the intercooler piping will be the same across it.
I would leave it on the passenger side though for ease of wiring.

If anyone needs an RMR adapter plate, we have a couple in stock with 1/8" NPT fitting tap for Meth injection.Adapter plates are for a 70mm Audi Allroad or Mercedes-Benz 70mm throttle body. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfracer* »_thaks for the response. i am seriously thiking about changing my setup. i currently have bottom mount gt28 with eurojet piping that goes over (ref. pic) 
i thought i decided on cts top mount kit and keep my piping.
now i hear about force fed engineerings new turbo kit coming soon. and along with this i could do a bottom mount with all hidden piping
oh the choices.

If you speak with Ed I am sure he can clock the turbocharger so that the compressor outlet faces the ground enabling you to hide the intercooler plumbing.The intercooler plumbing we are producing now is to be used with a top mount set up.Whatever the case let me know how I can help.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Hello Issam, i am still waiting for a tracking number of that package that you shipped 8 days ago ..and the one you shipped 20 days ago...and one that you shipped like 35 days ago. Nothing is coming in? Oh yea..is it because you didn't ship anything and you just said you did... ? I hope it's not the post office again : -)
ps: don't play smart.


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

I tried the 80mm TB on my SEM but just didn't like it, maybe it's the tight, twisty UK roads or my driving, but it just didn't feel good for me, nothing actually wrong with it though, so I returned it to INA. Issam sent me the 70mm TB and plate and right from the off it felt 100% right, behaves just like the OE TB but better response and power, I've had it for a long time now and zero issues at all, performs great. I've also had nothing but excellent service from Issam, always willing to help and provides great service - gets my vote anyday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by RobSonic at 7:42 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_Hello Issam, i am still waiting for a tracking number of that package that you shipped 8 days ago ..and the one you shipped 20 days ago...and one that you shipped like 35 days ago. Nothing is coming in? Oh yea..is it because you didn't ship anything and you just said you did... ? I hope it's not the post office again : -)
ps: don't play smart.

Damir,
I never shipped you a package 20 days ago or 35 days ago.I did however ship you one on January 7th 2009.








A package that I did not NEED to ship or a service I did not need to provide.Through out this entire scenario you have not.
1. Apologized for blasting me publically
2. Apologized for telling my customers via PM to not buy throttle bodies from me because I sell "**** parts"
3. ACKNOWLEDGED you were wrong and that it was your own hardware that was at fault.
4. ACKNOWLEDGED my throttle body test, everyone is telling you try the 70mm unit and keep it.
5. THANKED ME for shipping you an adapter plate at my cost as well as putting up with this abuse.
You want to be ignorant about this and support other vendors go right ahead Damir but please stay out of my threads from this point forward.I have sold to date 41 SEM intake manifolds and 80% of them have left here with a throttle body in the box.Tested before shipping....you can ask anyone.I support my products and my customers above and beyond what others would have done.If this was any other vendor they would have told you to ship back the faulty products at your expense.I have done all I could to support you as a customer.
I have been patient enough with you. You said your peace and you got your point across now please move on....
Thanks.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

I have msn conversation that took place on 5th of january where you said you shipped it, on 11th i pretty much blew up and called you a liar (which you are) on this very forum and on msn and deleted you and promised i will never buy anything from you again...which I won't. You probably modified date on there as well...(reason you deleted tracking number in that image, but I got it). It shipped on 11th, not 7th....so you are lying here as well, publically).
http://www.dhl.ca/ca/wfTrackin...74755
So where are two other packages that you "shipped"? One should have shipped like 35 days ago and another around 20 or so days ago... you said you shipped them, have msn conversation of this as well...as i said before, admit here that you are lying otherwise I have enough material to make INAsucks.com with you as a main star..


_Modified by mescaline at 8:04 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_ promised i will never buy anything from you again..

I am sorry to hear that.Good luck in your future endeavors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

oh you are not getting off the hook that easy, don't worry...I will make sure that other people know about you and your lies. You just lied here on this very forum man...you modified date on that shipping paper...WHY? Why do you feel like you have to lie to people? Do you think you are really that smart?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_oh you are not getting off the hook that easy, don't worry...I will make sure that other people know about you and your lies. You just lied here on this very forum man...you modified date on that shipping paper...WHY? Why do you feel like you have to lie to people? Do you think you are really that smart?

So not only do I sell damaged parts, but now I am a lier and an excellent photoshop specialist.
You do realise you are bitching about a package that you did not even pay for? Most people would have said Thank you very much and moved on.
Go ahead and tell people about your experience but make sure you are fair in doing it. Anyone reading this thread and your previous thread will clearly see who is right and who is wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

One question, WHY did you blind out shipping number in that shipping paper scan then? 
Honestly..just answer me why and I will leave you alone.....you already posted all personal info in the paper scan itself.
..and I never suggested you used photoshop, you brought this up on your own..interesting.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_If you decide to do that, make sure you get 80mm throttle body and buy that directly from SEM, this way you will support people that actually made it : -)
80mm HEMI is brutal...you can actually feel the difference in power over 70mm TB. I have both here and wish I didn't buy 70mm one...
Issam, i am still waiting for tracking number of that package that you shipped 8 days ago ..and the one you shipped 20 days ago...and one that you shipped like 35 days ago. Nothing is coming in? Oh yea..you didn't ship anything, you just said you did...

Hey bud, he can also buy it from INA Engineering who has support the product immensely over the last year. Issam has gone above and beyond in throttle body development than anyone on this forum and even this entire scene. 
As a person from the outside looking in, a more diplomatic approach would have been a better way to get your point across. Your throttle body wiring was broken and you blammed the product - fair enough, it happens. After fixing the throttle body wiring it's not fair to call him out on his efforts to support you when he was willing to ship & deliver replacement parts for free - you gotta give him that.
The 70mm unit confirmed by INA, Unitronic and other users has better throttle response and more low end torque than the 80mm unit. You are running APR Stage 3+ hardware which is seems like a pretty good combo in this respect.


----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (mescaline)*

I don't know about this mescaline guy, but every time i've dealt with INA, I've had nothing but great service, wheather it was either over the phone, or email or here. I've even recomended him to some of my buddies building engines and they are happy with the way INA has treated them. 
I say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif up to INA. 
Seems like mescaline didn't do his homework before purchasing a product. You purchased a product assuming that it would work with your generic tune. 
Sucks to be wrong. Move on with life.










_Modified by GruuvenNorth at 11:32 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

You don't know the whole story, whole engine was rebuilt and he sent me 70mm throttle body saying I wont need anything else..he forgot to ship gasket for it...he told me no software modifications or anything. Then when i told him I have problems and that ECU is complaining about throttle body, he said "of course, you have bigger throttle body, you need your software tweaked", so..first lie. Then I told him that APR said I dont need any modifications..he said that its not true and that they have specific software for bigger throttle body and that he HIMSELF FLASHED a few guys with that software... i asked Keith and he said no such software so..second lie. Then I tried zillion different things, lemmiwinks tweaking...cleaning TB , trizillion adaptations but nothing helped...then I told him TB must be faulty....he refused that option completely..what the hell, what if it WAS TB? By this time he already told me he shipped the gasket for it...HE TOLD ME HE SHIPPED IT, he never did...3rd lie. 
Then I told him I could try R32 tb, i had one local...just to see if it was throttle body that didnt work properly...I couldnt try any other TB because you are pretty much limited with those plates , he said he will ship R32 adapter plate next day...then 2-3 days after that he said he shipped it...never got this either. I kept asking him for it for like 3 weeks...then I got tired and ordered Hemi TB from IE, it got here in a couple of days without problems...then he contacted me and said he shipped R32 TB and some gaskets (this was on 5th)...now he is showing me paper that says it was shipped on 11th...lie number...something, i lost count.
All this guy does is try to get out of situation, if you buy from him you better hope that nothing goes wrong or else you gonna grow old getting anything from him. He is all sugar and honey when you talk to him...but in reality its all ...lies.
I know I had faulty TB wires...but this just tells you what would happen if it was TB itself, if he did anything to help I would be more than happy to apologize, i fixed this on my own...

GruuvenNorth, my APR software works with 80mm throttle body just as APR promised it would...without any modifications. I did my homework...I asked APR if i would need retune and they said it works without any tweaking...


_Modified by mescaline at 8:35 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (mescaline)*

Been dealing with him for years. I have yet to catch him in a lie. 
Seems like you were kinda in the wrong here too. 
edit - Maybe APR was the one that was lying to you all along, cause if they claimed it works, then you shouldn't of had an issue in the first place. Your wiring seemed scabby, so maybe that was your issue in the first place. 



_Modified by GruuvenNorth at 11:45 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_then I told him TB must be faulty....he refused that option completely..what the hell, what if it WAS TB? 

It was tested before leaving here so again for the 6th time it was not....like stated before by others that have recieved the exact same unit, the throttle body WORKED FINE right out of the box.It is a brand new unit tested before shipping.Not going to waste your time or mine shipping a damaged part.

_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
By this time he already told me he shipped the gasket for it...HE TOLD ME HE SHIPPED IT, he never did...3rd lie. 

That I did.Regular mail though so no tracking sorry









_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
he said he will ship R32 adapter plate next day...then 2-3 days after that he said he shipped it...never got this either. 

Was not going to ship you another throttle body until I confirmed there was nothing wrong.

_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
.then he contacted me and said he shipped R32 TB and some gaskets (this was on 5th)...now he is showing me paper that says it was shipped on 11th...lie number...something, i lost count.

Never told you I would ship you an R32 throttle body.That is a $400 part!

_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
I know I had faulty TB wires..

Awesome,he finally admits it.

_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_i fixed this on my own...

What would you have liked me to do? Teleport myself and analyze your hardware in person? Keith,Don & myself could only guess it was the software as we all assumed your hardware was perfect. I do not visit Sweden until June 2010....
Now please move on.










_Modified by INA at 12:40 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

I tried the 80 and 70mm TB's and both worked with only minor fuelling tweaks in Unisettings. 70mm worked perfect for me and continues to do so, I sent the 80mm TB back to him and he sent me the 70mm and plate within a week - no problems at all. He's never lied to me ever and I've bought loads off him. That date doesn't look altered to me.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (RobSonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobSonic* »_I tried the 80 and 70mm TB's and both worked with only minor fuelling tweaks in Unisettings. 70mm worked perfect for me and continues to do so, I sent the 80mm TB back to him and he sent me the 70mm and plate within a week - no problems at all. He's never lied to me ever and I've bought loads off him. That date doesn't look altered to me.

On 5th he said he shipped it, you can look at that paper , it says 7th...then you can look at tracking number here: http://www.dhl.ca/ca/wfTrackin...74755
I don't wanna play detective here, I have every msn conversation saved for anyone that wants to see them...he will blame mistake on anyone and anything but himself and his products. He will make up a story how he flashed cars with APR Stage 3+ software for bigger throttle body when in fact this software doesn't even exist...just so he can get out of situation and blame somebody else.
Issam, please let me know when you are in Sweden so i can thank you in person for all the help you provided...please PLEASE be sure not to forget : -)
ps. i never asked you to ship R32 throttle body to me, just adapter plate for it, i said i can get throttle body here locally....damn man, how lame can you get?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_with APR Stage 3+ software for bigger throttle body when in fact this software doesn't even exist...just so he can get out of situation and blame somebody else.

...await response from Bill









_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
Issam, please let me know when you are in Sweden so i can thank you in person for all the help you provided...please PLEASE be sure not to forget : -)

Will do my friend.Would love to meet the man behind the keyboard.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_You don't know the whole story, whole engine was rebuilt and he sent me 70mm throttle body saying I wont need anything else..he forgot to ship gasket for it...he told me no software modifications or anything. Then when i told him I have problems and that ECU is complaining about throttle body, he said "of course, you have bigger throttle body, you need your software tweaked", so..first lie. Then I told him that APR said I dont need any modifications..he said that its not true and that they have specific software for bigger throttle body and that he HIMSELF FLASHED a few guys with that software... i asked Keith and he said no such software so..second lie. Then I tried zillion different things, lemmiwinks tweaking...cleaning TB , trizillion adaptations but nothing helped...then I told him TB must be faulty....he refused that option completely..what the hell, what if it WAS TB? By this time he already told me he shipped the gasket for it...HE TOLD ME HE SHIPPED IT, he never did...3rd lie. 
Then I told him I could try R32 tb, i had one local...just to see if it was throttle body that didnt work properly...I couldnt try any other TB because you are pretty much limited with those plates , he said he will ship R32 adapter plate next day...then 2-3 days after that he said he shipped it...never got this either. I kept asking him for it for like 3 weeks...then I got tired and ordered Hemi TB from IE, it got here in a couple of days without problems...then he contacted me and said he shipped R32 TB and some gaskets (this was on 5th)...now he is showing me paper that says it was shipped on 11th...lie number...something, i lost count.
All this guy does is try to get out of situation, if you buy from him you better hope that nothing goes wrong or else you gonna grow old getting anything from him. He is all sugar and honey when you talk to him...but in reality its all ...lies.
I know I had faulty TB wires...but this just tells you what would happen if it was TB itself, if he did anything to help I would be more than happy to apologize, i fixed this on my own...

GruuvenNorth, my APR software works with 80mm throttle body just as APR promised it would...without any modifications. I did my homework...I asked APR if i would need retune and they said it works without any tweaking...

_Modified by mescaline at 8:35 AM 1-13-2010_

time to time, things will get shipped without complete hardware (ie:gasket). it's happened to me in the past a bunch of times, and i'm sure it will happen some more. sure it's frustrating, but remember, humans are packing this stuff. accidents will happen. 
for the most part, your sw will be able to compensate for the increased airflow with an upgraded tb. BUT, i will say, with the recent comparison, it would only be fair to assume you ~may need to tweak the file for best results. i don't see how ina could be at blame for this????
you chasing your tail was your own fault here man. you had faulty harness. you can only lead someone to engine bay, you can't force them to dirty their hands...
looking at the tracking information posted, i sometimes will complete a shipping form and have my carrier pick up a larger pick-up later in the week. dhl is not the most customer friendly carrier....at all. 
i've dealt with issam quite a bit. prolly more than the average person. he has ran himself in circles before with me, but nothing to the caliber as you state. he's always been straight forward, and if he doesn't have an answer for you, he gets it for you typically in 24 hours. thats more than fair. i mean lets face it, not every company has global operations, with a supplier in your backyard.


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

It's lame to rip on someone on a public forum, it's easy to twist things and distort the truth, you seem to be in a definate minority of ONE with your opinion, try and be polite and objective and discuss it in private, airing your dirty laundry will only serve to lower everyone's opinion of you, not Issam. Just IMHO of course!
"Issam, please let me know when you are in Sweden so i can thank you in person for all the help you provided...please PLEASE be sure not to forget : -)" Threatening behaviour is a criminal offense too.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (RobSonic)*

mescaline....all i have to say is if you are full apr stage three+ then y didn't you just get a apr intake mani and throttle body???? that way there would have been no issue with software in the first place???
i only ask cuz my shop is the apr rep/dealer for hawaii./... the last conversation we had with APR about installing a APR manifold on the last stage three plus car we did ( a week ago) A MANIFOLD and throttle body was not recommended with their set up unless is was gonna be tweaked by them with their software....and even then they were having drivability issues with there own mani and tb combo......
APR is compared to an apple computer just buy it use it and don't have any major issues with it 
SEM,Untronic,Eurodyne is compared to a pc ...build it to your specs and deal with a few imperfections in the system when they arise 


_Modified by kamahao112 at 7:12 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
time to time, things will get shipped without complete hardware (ie:gasket). it's happened to me in the past a bunch of times, and i'm sure it will happen some more. sure it's frustrating, but remember, humans are packing this stuff. accidents will happen. 


I wasn't mad AT ALL...trust me, i even laughed because at that time I ordered so much stuff and the only thing that was missing was that one gasket...it was totally ok...that doesn't make me angry, what makes me angry is lies...when he said he shipped something and I wait like a fool but he didn't even do it.
RobSonic, no threats , i really mean it...I wanna shake hands that's all : -)
kamahao112, that is apparently true for Audi TT only, not for wideband Golf/Jetta IV... i was assured by Keith and some person called Chris (iirc) at APR that any throttle body should work.
And apparently I am not alone here, quite a few people im'ed me now saying they experienced similar problems...Issam even got some of them banned lol
Anyway many unanswered questions...as to why oh WHY did he have to blind out that tracking number on the paper and not his personal info and much more...
Am done, only an idiot wouldn't figure out that he is trying to get himself out of yet another situation...


_Modified by mescaline at 9:21 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_as to why oh WHY did he have to blind out that tracking number on the paper

My personal info is public knowledge.It is our office
As to why I blinded out your tracking #, anyone reading this thread could be Damir tomorrow...figure it out.

_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
And apparently I am not alone here, quite a few people im'ed me now saying they experienced similar problems...Issam even got some of them banned lol

"people im'ed you"....right.Now you are just being slanderous....
Which people have had issues with Throttle bodies? Show me and I will take care of them the same way I took care of you.
Have them post in here asap.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (mescaline)*

mesc.. please sell your 1.8t. I don't think this forum needs this type of contribution.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
RobSonic, no threats , i really mean it...I wanna shake hands that's all : -)
kamahao112, that is apparently true for Audi TT only, not for wideband Golf/Jetta IV... i was assured by Keith and some person called Chris (iirc) at APR that any throttle body should work.

_Modified by mescaline at 9:21 AM 1-13-2010_

it was for a 04 awp jetta!!!...and if was just a gasket then just you should have just made/ make one out of gasket material







problem solved and as for your wiring being all wierd that is all on you ...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (kamahao112)*

Ok,
now that is over.Last intake manifold arrived today.
So we are testing:
* SEM Manifold
* APR manifold
* Skoda WRC Manifold
* RMR Manifold
* Audi TT Manifold
* VW Golf Manifold
* Apikol Longitudinal Manifold
* INA Longitudinal Manifold
* SEM Longitudinal Manifold
Anyone else have a manifold they want to contribute or see tested?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

i wont be happy with you till you test this manifold .. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4713887 lol lol lol lol





















just kidding ...I dont see a stock aeb mani?? maybe it worth trying


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (kamahao112)*

holy crap****!!
can this this thread stay on track please..jesus-beesus.
APr has def stated, and in this forum, that the manifold/tb setup is not for every application and does require some tweaking. i've seen on TT's go wrong, and on the vw platform. and they were fully APR stg3+ cars.
anyway..i am excited to get my SEM in anyday i hope!!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_
anyway..i am excited to get my SEM in anyday i hope!!









* knock knock*


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

heeelooo SEM!! thanks again issam!!
issam answered all my million questions, and i got my order shipped and received in 5 days. business days..i am in the middle of the pacific.
cheers to issam


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_heeelooo SEM!! thanks again issam!!
issam answered all my million questions, and i got my order shipped and received in 5 days. business days..i am in the middle of the pacific.
cheers to issam
















and tables
thanks for the support Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

thank you for great products, and the effort,work,commitment and help you provide to the VW community as a whole, especially us outdated but dedicated 1.8t guys


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Anyone else have a manifold they want to contribute or see tested?
What about the 007?? or maybe that's moot since it's no longer in production.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_What about the 007?? or maybe that's moot since it's no longer in production.

Sure if you can get your hands on one but I highly doubt it would be a worthy contender considering what has happened over the last 3 years.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Ok,
now that is over.Last intake manifold arrived today.
So we are testing:
* SEM Manifold
* APR manifold
* Skoda WRC Manifold
* RMR Manifold
* Audi TT Manifold
* VW Golf Manifold
* Apikol Longitudinal Manifold
* INA Longitudinal Manifold
* SEM Longitudinal Manifold
Anyone else have a manifold they want to contribute or see tested?

i may have a intake manifold for you to test


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Boomdaddymack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boomdaddymack* »_
i may have a intake manifold for you to test









Send it up chief!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_thank you for great products, and the effort,work,commitment and help you provide to the VW community as a whole, especially us outdated but dedicated 1.8t guys
















x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (kamahao112)*

Thanks for the support guys.

_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_*See our DBW throttle body testing thread.We highly recommend the 70mm & 75mm throttle body for most applications.*
*VWVORTEX PRICING (SHIPPING INCLUDED to the lower 48) :*
*PRICING:*
SEM Manifold = *$825 USD*
SEM Manifold + 80mm throttle body = *$999 USD*
SEM Manifold + 75mm throttle body = *$1269 USD*
SEM Manifold + 70mm throttle body = *$1149 USD*
034 Motorsport phenolic spacer = *$+65 USD to any order*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Sure if you can get your hands on (a 007 manifold) but I highly doubt it would be a worthy contender considering what has happened over the last 3 years.








I think I can find one...








there it is!!! with RS4 TB
I'd be willing to loan this out, but loaner passenger side manifold if available (which supports the bigger throttle)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_
I'd be willing to loan this out, but loaner passenger side manifold if available (which supports the bigger throttle)









Sure
send it up if you can.Shoot me an email http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

5 business days, well, actually 4. i am in hawaii..i got my stuff fast and easy. pics for clicks


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

Sweet!! I should be getting mine any day now too! can't wait


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_Sweet!! I should be getting mine any day now too! can't wait









* KNOCK KNOCK *
LOL








2 days in a row!wow


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

most excellent


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

Giddy-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
* KNOCK KNOCK *
LOL








2 days in a row!wow

Thanks dude


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i think i remember something being said about this...but any plans for a pass side tb sem manifold?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_i think i remember something being said about this...but any plans for a pass side tb sem manifold?

Not cast no.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_i think i remember something being said about this...but any plans for a pass side tb sem manifold?
I recall don saying there isn't enough room for a mirrored design.. it would require a bunch more effort to design one that fits..
A passenger side version would be cool though


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

Found this by my front door when I got home last night







I am running a 75mm R32 TB so I also got an adapter plate for that as well as an adapter plate to use a 24V VR6 TB (65mm) on a stock AEB intake manifold to replace the stock 60mm unit. Every thing looks and fits perfect. Fast shipping too. Only took about 5 business days to arrive.
Thanks INA


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*

damn, i didn't get a sticker :\ lol


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

I want one of these so badly, but am currently set up for a passenger side manifold, and can't spend that much coin.
Maybe next year.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*









i dont see any "Injector Insert" install in this manifold. do these manifolds not need them?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*

ought the same thing..but it's machine din..just slap em in and tighten the rail down. good to go


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice!.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_nice!.

Yup!









Just in live from the UK!

_Quote »_spoke to my tuner today. the sem has gained me 20bhp thru the rev range and 17bhp top end @19psi.
car went from 268 to 285 bhp.
i now having boost turned up a little










Proof is in the pudding!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

Agreed, I. Am spooking 200 rpm sonnet and at 13psi it pulls like it did on 19psi. I made [email protected] on pump. So now maybe [email protected] car runs better overall, tweaking and such for fine tune but huuuggee Improvement!!worth every penny


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_Agreed, I. Am spooking 200 rpm sonnet and at 13psi it pulls like it did on 19psi. I made [email protected] on pump. So now maybe [email protected] car runs better overall, tweaking and such for fine tune but huuuggee Improvement!!worth every penny

I am happy with your results.
Between throttle body upgrades and intake manifold options,alot of people have been very happy for 2009 and hopefully 2010. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## agboostedjetta (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

good stuff guys, i should also be expecting mine w/70mm tb any day now!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Issam, great guy to deal with despite what some people think, ive boughten an aeb head, a 2.0L crank and now the mani/tb from him... no complaints here very knowledgable and excellent service


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (agboostedjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agboostedjetta* »_good stuff guys, i should also be expecting mine w/70mm tb any day now!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Issam, great guy to deal with despite what some people think, ive boughten an aeb head, a 2.0L crank and now the mani/tb from him... no complaints here very knowledgable and excellent service









Thanks for the support Anthony







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

More out the door today!


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Does this setup(manifold/tbody), work with the stock fuel rail, or do you make one?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

it works with the stock


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Vamped)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vamped* »_Does this setup(manifold/tbody), work with the stock fuel rail, or do you make one?

Stock fuel rail works fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travisjb (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

so...... when are the audi ones coming out?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (travisjb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travisjb* »_so...... when are the audi ones coming out?

They are working on them.Obviously final cost cant be determined until the product is finalized.
Send your emails to Don if you are interested but we are accepting deposits to hold spots as I do not expect the longitudinal units to produced to the same scale as the transverse units.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

















SEM in a MKII


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

Good work Issam!
Did you get my last emal, or did I miss yours?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (EugeneDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EugeneDubbin* »_Good work Issam!
Did you get my last emal, or did I miss yours?

Resend it to me . I dont have an email from you today.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

beautiful product..went from [email protected] to [email protected] with a small timing tweak and the SEM manifold and pump gas...and i was supperr lean!! 
thanks again issam and donR!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_beautiful product..went from [email protected] to [email protected] with a small timing tweak and the SEM manifold and pump gas...and i was supperr lean!! 
thanks again issam and donR!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Congrats!
Job well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Some black mat powder coating from the INA team not rough and flaky but clean and lean for ease of maintenance


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i jwill call your matte black finish and raise you *GLOSS*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (kamahao112)*

I see your blacks....and raise you a red!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

i fold


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (kamahao112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamahao112* »_i fold

















Full house always beats a pair


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

Funny how I have nothing to ante


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Gonna color match mine to vc... When I slap my aeb on


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

2 more leaving tomorrow morning.
75mm DBW throttle bodies in stock ready to rock!


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

do the 75mm throttle bodies have the same bolt patern as the dbc audi v6 ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_do the 75mm throttle bodies have the same bolt patern as the dbc audi v6 ?

Nah Rick but I can slot one for you if you want.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

once i get the parts to change over to dbw i'll let you know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_once i get the parts to change over to dbw i'll let you know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No Problem


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

w/ pics


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (kamahao112)*

Ok you cant post a TT like that and NOT show the rest....
spill it!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Ok you cant post a TT like that and NOT show the rest....
spill it!

lol







when its all back together will post pics .. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (kamahao112)*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (kamahao112)*

You haz approval sir


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

project development :
Leon Cupra R
and yes that is a V-band weldid to the 80 mm TB and it dos work


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That is a NASTY setup


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Real Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

indeed it is!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

nice leon.. why vband on the throttle and mikalor type clamps on the rest?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_project development :
Leon Cupra R
and yes that is a V-band weldid to the 80 mm TB and it dos work










Looking good







!
4 more SEM Manifolds out the door today


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_I see your blacks....and raise you a red!









ooooo wtf







why am i seeing this now


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
ooooo wtf







why am i seeing this now









You want to see a yellow and blue one?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
You want to see a yellow and blue one?
Why not?? these manifolds are beutiful Issam.. Add a little more "Bling" to the ad.. Show ALL your available options


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
You want to see a yellow and blue one?


only if it has lime green stripes on it


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_nice leon.. why vband on the throttle and mikalor type clamps on the rest?

Well I didn’t like the fact that the 80mm TB has a small lip I don’t think that it will hold high boost reliably without blowing off ore needing to be tightened the hell out of it so I decided to put a V-band
Also there is a problem of clearance in this area so quick release type clams won’t really work 
By the way those aren’t look alkies they are original Mikalor W4 clamps at 8 GBP a peace only reason I have clams on for now is because I haven’t installed upgraded motor mounts yet but when the motor comes out to be replaced by my build motor and upgraded solid mounts will be installed I will be changing all of the silicone couplers to quick release clamps although from my experience Mikalor clamps with good silicone couplers and rolled tips can hold high boost reliably


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
only if it has lime green stripes on it









I can do that!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

mine hold 2.5bar boost on 80mm with hi-grip clamp so far.. I have mikalor most other places however... only thing with them is they can easily crush the alloy pipes and you dont have as much "feel" for tight.
whats the expected power hoped from the leon?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
whats the expected power hoped from the leon?

ill have him post up a dyno when he can.


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

WITH The Sem Mani, What Throttle Body Would You Recommend For 500+whp (Minimum)? I'm Thinkin' 75mm.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mr.V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.V-Dub* »_WITH The Sem Mani, What Throttle Body Would You Recommend For 500+whp (Minimum)? I'm Thinkin' 75mm.

75mm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Cool!Thanks....YET Again, Brutha







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : SEM Manifold & DBW Throttle body upgrade program *** (INA)*

Karl Ellis sporting our 75mm Mustang DBC conversion kit on his SEM manifold. Best of luck breaking 10s Karl! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

This is cool...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The British lads certainly giving a good show!


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

Did anyone ever get flow #'s for the various configs yet? IE small port 60/80 and large port 60/80?

What other size DBC TBs are available and what needs to be done to make the cable drive work? Pedal swap? ECU tuning?

Someone on QW just installed on one his stock turbo'd car (225hp TT.. chip, exhaust, ICs basic bolt on stuff) using the stock TB. I was curious how it compared flow wise to the 225hp manifold.

Would you recommend this for a K04 car even?

Would love to see some numbers!

thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

BluHeaven said:


> Did anyone ever get flow #'s for the various configs yet? IE small port 60/80 and large port 60/80?
> 
> What other size DBC TBs are available and what needs to be done to make the cable drive work? Pedal swap? ECU tuning?
> 
> ...


Hey,
I am sure this will perform better on a K04 vehicle that has been chipped but I wouldguestimate that the gains will be minimal. Unfortunately there is no "flow" data. We are just awaiting the clearing of Uni's engine dyno and then we can actually see how this performs against a stock Audi TT manifold and such.

The only DBC Throttle body in OBD-II configuration that is an upgrade is the VR6 Passat which is 65mm. All the other units will have to use a standalone or similar to utilize the 3-PIN TPS connector.

Summer is around the corner....shipped 2 of these babies out this morning 

To date we can proudly say we have flourished the market with over 60 SEM intake manifolds and numerous throttle body upgrades.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

INA said:


> Last 2 manifolds in stock!:thumbup:


what happens after those 2 go? =O


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

This Leon keeps getting better and better!:thumbup:

1 more small port /60 in stock!


----------



## vrsman500 (Jun 23, 2010)

*SEM mani*



INA said:


> :thumbup:


 Hi am Zach 
Iam instig for a big port SEM mani +80mm throttle body ,for an Audi S3 
how long do i have to wait, and cost to sendit to Greece .Thanks Zach


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

vrsman500 said:


> Hi am Zach
> Iam instig for a big port SEM mani +80mm throttle body ,for an Audi S3
> how long do i have to wait, and cost to sendit to Greece .Thanks Zach


 Zach 

We really do not recommend the 80mm throttle body unless your aim is 700+whp. 
70mm/75mm units will be more suited for 99% of the applications out there. 
please send over an email to sales[at]inaengineering[dot]com and I or one of the guys here will guide you in the right direction.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Everyone loves a crazy Jetta :beer:



ForVWLife said:


>


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

update? :grinsanta:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

INA said:


> The only DBC Throttle body in OBD-II configuration that is an upgrade is the VR6 Passat which is 65mm. All the other units will have to use a standalone or similar to utilize the 3-PIN TPS connector.


 So, does this mean the DBC TB would work with my ME7.5, or are literally *no *DBC TBs compatible with the newer ECUs?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

INA said:


> *UPDATE:*
> For those of you who have patiently waited for an SEM manifold, you may be lucky enough to find a nice 24" x 12" x 6" box under your christmas tree this year.


 :biggrinsanta:I like the sound of that:biggrinsanta:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

One-Eight GTI said:


> :biggrinsanta:I like the sound of that:biggrinsanta:


 You should! I included some extra gifts for you. 
Your container was starting to collect dust! :laugh: 



l88m22vette said:


> So, does this mean the DBC TB would work with my ME7.5, or are literally *no *DBC TBs compatible with the newer ECUs?


 ME-7/ 7.1 / 7.5 *needs* a DBW Throttle Body for safety reasons. There are no DBC TB's that are compatible with the newer ECU's unfortunately.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Damn, ok, just triple-checking Issam


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Good news for the Longitudinal boys!

Who wants a manifold!??

AEB : Only 65mm Upgrade
06A/06B : 65 ----> 80mm possibilty. I recommend 70mm


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

To those who have been asking about the Longitudinal manifolds. Hopefully we will get them in the test as well but dont count on it. Worst case scenario we will send it down to California for Javad to test on the time attack car against an OEM AEB intake manifold.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Throttle plates are done as of 3.03 AM this morning.
Almost every combination one can think of for the VW/Audi platform is in stock. All plates feature a 1/8" NPT tap for water / meth injection.:thumbup:


----------



## vrsman500 (Jun 23, 2010)

*SEM mani*

is any 1.8T big port sem mani with R32TB adaptor avelable yet ?

Thanks Zach


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

vrsman500 said:


> is any 1.8T big port sem mani with R32TB adaptor avelable yet ?
> 
> Thanks Zach


Which R32? *022 133 062 A* ?
Thats the only 75 x 75 throttle plate we have for. The other will require a different plate.
Please confirm:thumbup:


----------



## vrsman500 (Jun 23, 2010)

*sem mani*



INA said:


> Which R32? *022 103 062 A* ?
> Thats the only 75 x 75 throttle plate we have for. The other will require a different plate.
> Please confirm:thumbup:


yes my tb is 022 133 062 AG .


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

vrsman500 said:


> yes my tb is 022 133 062 AG .


Perfect
We have plates in stock for that throttle body. Do you want a 1/8" NPT fitting in the plate for water meth?
Send over an email.:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

6 Transverse manifolds in various configurations in stock. Send over a PM to discuss options.

Longitudinal intake manifolds will be available shortly.:thumbup:


----------



## Matt1023 (Oct 1, 2007)

would an r32 throttle body 022 133 062 AA work? Might be able to get my hands on one pretty cheap :thumbup:

edit: i read you posted 022 103 062 issam but im assuming you meant 133?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Matt1023 said:


> would an r32 throttle body 022 133 062 AA work? Might be able to get my hands on one pretty cheap :thumbup:
> 
> edit: i read you posted 022 103 062 issam but im assuming you meant 133?


 Yes sorry 133
I will go back and edit that now.:thumbup:

And yes the AA / AG will work:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Guys please ask all questions in here.
As for the intake manifold test. We still have a long way to go so please sit tight.:thumbup:


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Jan 6, 2004)

I received my SEM IM and 70mm TB on Friday. I have started to install them this WE.

I had only one issue with the crank breather coming from the block to the valve cover. There is no room to attach it.
I had also to cut the 2 small fittings on the passenger side which are really near from the alternator (a few millimeters)

Anyway, I'm very happy with the quality of those products and with the good communication with Issam.

Look at this engine bay!!!

Find below some pics:

































The next step is to weld the BOV and MAP sensor:


















Breather hose:









Fittings:









Overview:


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey bud, the install looks good...one thing though, those fittings close to interfering with the alternator may require 90° fittings.

In regards to the breather, if possible, probably best if a 90° fitting is fitted pointing downward from the oil filler cap.


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Jan 6, 2004)

Yes for the fittings on the underneath of the IM it shouldn't be a problem.
I'm going to try to find 90° fittings but even with the cut fittings provided that could be fine depending on how the alternator dissipates heat.
However for the breather, I don't know if it is going to be easy to find a 90° fitting with a M22 male threadto attacht ot he valve cover and a 10-AN male on the other side to attach to the hose if this is what you are talking about.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

NeverGiveUp said:


> Yes for the fittings on the underneath of the IM it shouldn't be a problem.
> I'm going to try to find 90° fittings but even with the cut fittings provided that could be fine depending on how the alternator dissipates heat.
> However for the breather, I don't know if it is going to be easy to find a 90° fitting with a M22 male threadto attacht ot he valve cover and a 10-AN male on the other side to attach to the hose if this is what you are talking about.


This may work: http://www.proracestore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24910


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh yes!!! That's great Don. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

NeverGiveUp said:


> Oh yes!!! That's great Don. Thank you. :thumbup:


Looking from the pic and rudimentary scaling it...seems like the centerline radius is 1.125" [28.5mm]. So I think this will work :thumbup:


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Jan 6, 2004)

Don,

I also found this one M22 -> AN10 swivel:
http://www.porterfield-brakes.com/product_info.php?productID=4386

and the dimensions for the one you gave me the link:
http://www.jagg.com/images/fittings/Formatted/AN/22-M22AN10-90.JPG


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

NeverGiveUp said:


> Don,
> 
> I also found this one M22 -> AN10 swivel:
> http://www.porterfield-brakes.com/product_info.php?productID=4386
> ...


Would it work with the dimensions given?


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Jan 6, 2004)

I will check if it fits next WE and I will let you know.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

NeverGiveUp said:


> I will check if it fits next WE and I will let you know.


If it does not let me know and I will see what I can do for you from here.

As for the build.It looks amazing but you allready know that :thumbup:


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks for your proposal Issam. This is very much appreciated.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> This is cool...


Simply amazing! Beautiful car and craftsmanship:thumbup:.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

gtimitch said:


> Simply amazing! Beautiful car and craftsmanship:thumbup:.


OH DAMN!! Yeah she HOT!


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

velocity196 said:


> OH DAMN!! Yeah she HOT!


This is a dream car no doubt - you fortunate joker. It's awesome.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup::heart:


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Jan 6, 2004)

Don, Issam,

Here is what I made this WE to check if the 90° fitting would fit between the valve cover and the fuel rail.


















So it is very tight but it should fit!!! 

I'm going to buy this fitting and I will let you know the final answer.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

You sure that fitting wont leak?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Epic :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

why does that first picture look photoshopped? and why is part in second picture totally different?


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Jan 6, 2004)

I printed the 90° fitting 1:1 scale just to check if it fits or not.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

NeverGiveUp said:


> I printed the 90° fitting 1:1 scale just to check if it fits or not.


:thumbup:


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

So, are these manifolds still being sold??? I want something more than my TT manifold...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Boosted96GSX said:


> So, are these manifolds still being sold??? I want something more than my TT manifold...


Took delivery of a few more today so yes they are still being sold.:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

NeverGiveUp said:


> Don, Issam,
> 
> Here is what I made this WE to check if the 90° fitting would fit between the valve cover and the fuel rail.
> 
> ...


what fuel rail is that?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Rac_337 said:


> what fuel rail is that?


Looks like a Baun Brenner


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

BBM:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

NeverGiveUp... Bad monkey!

I see those marks on your -6AN fitting. You weren't using an AN wrench, were you?


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Jan 6, 2004)

Yes you are right. That's why I decided to buy the AN wrenches right after... 

I finally received the M22-AN10-90° adapter and I will try to make it fit this WE. I will have to grind the SEM IM for sure.


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Jan 6, 2004)

I had to grind the SEM IM but it fits!!!


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Tight but it works :thumbup:


----------



## vrsman500 (Jun 23, 2010)

INA said:


> Perfect
> We have plates in stock for that throttle body. Do you want a 1/8" NPT fitting in the plate for water meth?
> Send over an email.:thumbup:


thanks again Issam for the excellent service, Mani lookssss great :thumbup:


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

...I'm not sure if anyone has realized it yet but this has been released.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

need to redo the first page but yes it is ready and ALL adapter plates now come with SS hardware , 1/2" NPT tap for Meth and clear anodisation.
Quality never looked so good in 1 box.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

All pms replied


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the support :thumbup:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Just wondering if you have SEM manifolds in stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

sabbySC said:


> Just wondering if you have SEM manifolds in stock?


send us an email :thumbup:

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

I hope everyone enjoyed their long weekend :beer:


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey there, where can I get the 80mm Throttle Body for my 1.8T? Are you guys making them?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

PernellGTI said:


> Hey there, where can I get the 80mm Throttle Body for my 1.8T? Are you guys making them?


Send us an email [email protected]


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

does this get the approval Issam ????? :laugh::thumbup:





































and the car :thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5298113-STS808-jetta-GLI


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kamahao112 said:


> does this get the approval Issam ????? :laugh::thumbup:


Looking good Chad!:thumbup::heart:


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Any throttle bodies for us going to DBC?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Who makes that pimp 70mm billet dbc tb I saw in some guy's thread?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

groggory said:


> Who makes that pimp 70mm billet dbc tb I saw in some guy's thread?


We made one using AEB electronics but its simply not feasible.



seth_3515 said:


> Any throttle bodies for us going to DBC?


DBC on standalone or on ME3.8/ME5.X?

Standalone - Sky is the limit , Mustang units with a 3-PIN TPS come in any size from 75mm to 100mm
ME3.8/M5.X - stuck with a 2.8 30V V6 unit which is 70mm opening tappering to a 65mm plate. We have opened them up to 71mm but it requires complete dismantle of the throttle body to be quite honest the amount of $$ you would spend on such a unit , you might as well rip out the DBC and convert to ME7.5 DBW . Better tunes, smarter ECU and much wider DBW throttle body selection.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

INA said:


> We made one using AEB electronics but its simply not feasible.
> 
> 
> DBC on standalone or on ME3.8/ME5.X?
> ...



this :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All Back ordered manifolds shipped between friday and today. We have 10 manifolds in stock ready to ship.:thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

just bought another one ...lol that makes 3 so far :laugh:


----------



## FOACAD (Aug 21, 2010)

hey INA, curious about the TBs you carry.

i purchased an abd manifold recently, (still have no received it and its been 7 weeks since order but thats another topic, just like mentioning it when i can) and was curious if the 70mm TB you carry will mate up to that manifold as well as plug and play into the stock harness.

if so can you PM me a quote with usps shipping to 09226.

if i dont hear anything from abd soon i will start demanding a refund and might be coming to you for a manifold as well. lol. let me know.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kamahao112 said:


> just bought another one ...lol that makes 3 so far :laugh:


Thanks for the support as always Chad :thumbup:


FOACAD said:


> hey INA, curious about the TBs you carry.
> 
> i purchased an abd manifold recently, (still have no received it and its been 7 weeks since order but thats another topic, just like mentioning it when i can) and was curious if the 70mm TB you carry will mate up to that manifold as well as plug and play into the stock harness.
> 
> ...


Hello,
The 70mm throttle body will mate up to the 60 x 60 mm manifold with an adapter plate which we will supply if you order the throttle body.
You wont need a plug & play harness as the TPS we supply with the Mercedes-Benz units is a VAG TPS. Simply plug it in and go. As for shipping ball park around $15 for ground and $42 for express.

have you tried Calling Adrian? He was very helpful when I needed a manifold for testing (another topic all on its own).


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

ur welcome issam :thumbup:



















will post more pics when it is all buttoned up :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

got something in the mail today :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

4 in hawaii if u count little ol me!!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Vegeta Gti said:


> 4 in hawaii if u count little ol me!!


:thumbup:


----------



## ferrrny (Jun 14, 2011)

kamahao112 said:


> got something in the mail today :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

I wish I could afford this!!


----------



## FOACAD (Aug 21, 2010)

INA said:


> Thanks for the support as always Chad :thumbup:
> 
> Hello,
> The 70mm throttle body will mate up to the 60 x 60 mm manifold with an adapter plate which we will supply if you order the throttle body.
> ...


i am in germany, so calling isnt the easiest to do. ive been trying to handle it through email and pm's and that line of communication has been all but lost it seems. 


im not sure if i missed it in the original post but what is the price for the 70mm TB + adapter plate?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

FOACAD said:


> i am in germany, so calling isnt the easiest to do. ive been trying to handle it through email and pm's and that line of communication has been all but lost it seems.
> 
> 
> im not sure if i missed it in the original post but what is the price for the 70mm TB + adapter plate?


Well worst case scenario I could send you the ABD manifold I have here if that helps? As for the 70mm TB + adapter plate - $399 USD:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Rideforlife_33 said:


> I wish I could afford this!!


For you Cameron anything:thumbup::heart::beer:


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

INA said:


> For you Cameron anything:thumbup::heart::beer:



Haha I wish dude!! Ship it on over :laugh:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All DBC orders shipped.:thumbup:


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

kamahao112 said:


> ur welcome issam :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an ideal setup where you have a significant amount of straight length before the TB...Very good indeed :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Longitudinal manifolds start shipping today!:thumbup:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Bolted up this intake and tb and now I can't seem to stop my wheels from spinning :laugh: 

Thanks INA!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

sabbySC said:


> Bolted up this intake and tb and now I can't seem to stop my wheels from spinning :laugh:
> 
> Thanks INA!


 Sabby, 
You sure thats not a used throttle body being sold as new? I would hate for you to have recieved a used throttle body when you paid for a new. 
This forum cracks me up... 
 
Look good buddy!:thumbup:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

INA said:


> Sabby,
> You sure thats not a used throttle body being sold as new? I would hate for you to have recieved a used throttle body when you paid for a new.
> This forum cracks me up...
> 
> Look good buddy!:thumbup:


 The fellow I bought it from is a standup guy, he's a local and I didn't get it through this forum. 

I could always give you a shout and find out for sure, but it was in a box addressed from your company to him, with the other adapter, hardware, gaskets and none of it was had been installed. It probably doesn't look as clean as it was installed on my stock intake for a few months, and I daily my car too much to keep the engine clean  

I'll post up some more pics when I get around to detailing the engine bay again, so maybe the looks can do these parts some justice :beer:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

sabbySC said:


> The fellow I bought it from is a standup guy, he's a local and I didn't get it through this forum.


 I know Sab. My post was in response to a comment made in another thread . set up looks clean!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

Should be going on very soon....


----------



## ferrrny (Jun 14, 2011)

drooooool


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

very nice, looks like a lot of elbow grease :beer:


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

Well I cant take the credit for the work. I started the sanding on the plenum and after 8 hours realized that I'm not up for this, lol. I knew the runners would be a huge PITA so I took it to a local shop and they did it for just under $400 plus they repolished my valve cover.

Thinking of going down to the garage and swapping it on now... I'm still running a smallport head though and wanted to wait until I could have my AEB head inspected to see if it is in good working order. Really wanted both to go on together so I can really feel the improvement.

For those of you running this mani and 70mm TB on a smallport head, was the difference really noticable?


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Boosted96GSX said:


> For those of you running this mani and 70mm TB on a smallport head, was the difference really noticable?


Yes the difference was very noticeable. I'm using the transition phenolic on mine right now. I have an AEB sitting waiting for me to save enough money to get it reworked.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Boosted96GSX said:


> Should be going on very soon....


That's cool


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Boosted96GSX said:


>


That is ALOT of elbow work!
Looking good:beer:


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

SabbySC - Yeah I will install mine with the transition phenolic spacer too. I also dont have the cash to get the AEB worked on, its just sitting around... 

Thanks Don, I was bent on grinding off that great logo and decided I wanted it to stay. They polished it pretty good around the logo.

Thanks INA


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Willl have more of the 70mm throttle body plates in stock on friday. All of our throttle body plates now come with dual bolt pattern , M6 SS hardware and 1/8" NPT tap for Water meth. Ask us about how you can get a water meth kit today! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

Hey what did you all do to make your dipstick fit back in??? Manifold is totally in the way...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Boosted96GSX said:


> Hey what did you all do to make your dipstick fit back in??? Manifold is totally in the way...


Bend the metal tube:thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Boosted96GSX said:


> Hey what did you all do to make your dipstick fit back in??? Manifold is totally in the way...


heat gun .. warm it up and bend it till it clears the manifold and clip it back in ....


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

Bent it down, all is good...


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Boosted96GSX said:


> Bent it down, all is good...


Dayum


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Boosted96GSX said:


> Bent it down, all is good...


 Looking sweet!:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

how thick is the 80mm tb plate with watermeth tap? oh and how much...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Vegeta Gti said:


> how thick is the 80mm tb plate with watermeth tap? oh and how much...


 approx 1/2" give or a take a few thou. You want a through plate or an adapter plate?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Longitudinal Dyno data coming this week. Now that the show Season is almost over , hopefully we can get back on track with the intake manifold testing and supply the data to the masses.:thumbup:


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

INA said:


> Longitudinal Dyno data coming this week. Now that the show Season is almost over , hopefully we can get back on track with the intake manifold testing and supply the data to the masses.:thumbup:


Waiting for results:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*UPDATE:*​Before any manifolds were supplied to customers , 034 was sent a unit for testing where they did a comparison on a heavily modified 2.0 20V Motor. The only manipulating variable in the test was the intake manifold.
SEM Motorsport BIG PORT / 80 x 80 footprint vs Stock B5 AEB Intake manifold w/ 60 x 60 footprint + 65mm DBC throttle body adapters.
*
PEAK POWER : +15.9whp / 2.9 lbft 
AREA UNDER CURVE / Manifold Gain : + 44.21 whp / 29.46 lb-ft *



> *ENGINE BUILD:*
> _Lower Half : The Block & Oiling system_
> 
> 
> ...


Results were very promising and hold true to what Donato & us have been preaching here online for months. 
Can you make power with a stock intake manifold? Yes you can.
Can you make more power with an SEM manifold? Yes you can.

DYNO : Notice area under the curve and peak power.










034 Motorsport will have 10 of these manifolds available for shipping. Use Promo Code "034SEM900" to get the manifold for $900 USD. Remember these manifolds were manufactured by SEM Motorsport in a very limited quantity so it is a first come first serve basis.

http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...sem-motorsports-longitudinal-18t-p-22022.html


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Thanks for sharing the information we appreciate INA and 034's efforts.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Don R said:


> Thanks for sharing the information we appreciate INA and 034's efforts.


We appreciate your efforts ! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All Adapter plates now fitted with 1/8" NPT bungs for water meth. We are now an official water meth dealers for the following brands: 


Devil's Own 

Aquamist 

Eurodyne meth 

 

Send over an email or PM with what you have in mind and we can put together a package for you. 


*TEASER ALERT :* For those of you who do not want to upgrade your manifold but still wnat to upgrade your throttle body. We finished machining up a 60 x 60 footprint billet throttle body w/ 70mm throttle plate and throttle opening. Simply super impose the gasket onto your stock manifold and dremel it out or pay us $100 + core charge for the service.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Just to give you an idea on how large of a port these manifolds can facilitate. These are pics of a ported RS6 application for a high profile project. I'm sure you can get a pretty good idea on what's going to be feeding these two plenums... 


























Tried, Tested and Proven


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Don R said:


> Just to give you an idea on how large of a port these manifolds can facilitate. These are pics of a ported RS6 application for a high profile project. I'm sure you can get a pretty good idea on what's going to be feeding these two plenums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Hey Don, was someone supposed to call me?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

schwartzmagic said:


> Hey Don, was someone supposed to call me?


 Yes sir...I will have someone call you.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

That RS6 is going to get some CNC'ed heads from us


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

If I were to purchase one of these manifolds (large port and 80mm opening) are the bolts for the throttle body ONLY good for 80mm or will a 75mm bolt right up?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

liloldbie said:


> If I were to purchase one of these manifolds (large port and 80mm opening) are the bolts for the throttle body ONLY good for 80mm or will a 75mm bolt right up?


SEM machines the throttle body plate in a 9:1 ratio i.e. for every 1 manifold that is machined for a stock 60 x 60 throttle body foot print , 9 are machined for the 80 x 80 Dodge Hemi foot print.

Whenever you want to use a 65mm / 70mm or 75mm DBW throttle body you will ALWAYS need an adapter plate. There is no 75mm throttle body on the market (Siemens , VDO or Bosch) with an 80 x 80 foot print and there is no 70mm throttle body on the market with a 60 x 60 foot print (yet ) 

For those that have asked the Part #'s for the Dodge Hemi throttle body's. Here they are:

Throttle body with lip :


53032801AC
05161805AA


Throttle body with no lip :


04591847AC

:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Just received our big shipment of 80mm DBW throttle bodies from VDO (took us long enough). We have 100 of these throttle bodies in stock ready to ship. Perfect for R32 owners who are looking to stay in the VDO camp.
PRICING : $199 USD each:thumbup:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

Sent a PM


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Our Christmas sales are still going on!!! :snowcool:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

75mm DBW throttle bodies for B5 RS4 & others are back in stock. These are Bosch Units , NOT VDO units which makes them serviceable.

:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

To those that have asked about availability on the B5/B6 1.8T Intake manifolds - we have 4 left in stock.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

a little NIMBUSSS grey action


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kamahao112 said:


> a little NIMBUSSS grey action


Looking good as always Chad!:thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks Issam:beer:


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

Great job guys!! I love my SEM manifold and I can't wait to finish my build. Here's a pic with the RS4 thottle body.


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi 

I have just bought an SEM +70mm second hand. I have had it polished but the gaskets are now beyond repair. 

Can you tell me where to get the gasket for the adaptor plate and the one for the 70mm TB. 

Regards 

Matt


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Matt_B said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just bought an SEM +70mm second hand. I have had it polished but the gaskets are now beyond repair.
> 
> ...


 Hello Matt, 
send an email to me directly : iabed[at]inaengineering.com


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Issam


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*SEM Manifold's around the globe!*

Stumbled across this beauty. 

Regal Autosport tunes Audi TT big turbo set up to 565Bhp using 70mm Bosch DBW throttle body & SEM Big port manifold. 









http://regal-auto.co.uk/blog/?p=1446


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Stumbled across this beauty.
> 
> Regal Autosport tunes Audi TT big turbo set up to 565Bhp using 70mm Bosch DBW throttle body & SEM Big port manifold.
> 
> ...


 i cant wait for mine to show up


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Stumbled across this beauty.
> 
> Regal Autosport tunes Audi TT big turbo set up to 565Bhp using 70mm Bosch DBW throttle body & SEM Big port manifold.
> 
> ...


 Thats Fraser's car. He will be very happy to see it being appreciated on your side of the pond.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Matt_B said:


> Thats Fraser's car. He will be very happy to see it being appreciated on your side of the pond.


 Matt 
Never gets old looking @ a sexy engine bay with a decent sized throttle body


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Ooo... looks like efi wizzard or injector dynamics injectors in there. 

purty


----------



## frakay100 (May 18, 2011)

haha nice to see pictures here  

Yeah they are ID1000 injectors, very nice injectors for keeping a good idle on the car


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Within the next month its finally going on along with my 70mm TB I bought from you over a year ago and been collecting dust in my garage ever since:banghead:










Pic is kinda dark but hopefully its DonR approved:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice shot sent to us by a customer! 









Just to update this: 
We will have Big Port / 80 x 80 manifolds in stock on Monday. We have now generated an amazing throttle body adapter plate that can be used with every single throttle body on the market between a 75 x 75mm bolt pattern all the way to 65 x 65mm (and everything in between). All throttle body adapter plates come standard with a 1/8" NPT plug and a 1/16" NPT plug (for those crazy enough to want NOS). 
We have (15) B5 RS4 75mm Bosch throttle bodies to pair with any combination you want. 

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

My manifold with 80mm throttle body: 
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-O848ZGSW.jpg


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

CorrieG60 said:


> My manifold with 80mm throttle body:


 :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Gentlemen! 
We have an OMGWTFBBQ Audi A4 Intake manifold sale going on! 

This sale is limited to 3 people only. We have: 
(3) SEM Motorsport Longitudinal Intake Manifolds that have been AEB gasket matched that need to find a home. The MSRP on the manifolds is $899 USD + shipping. 

We are throwing in a meth plate / throttle body adapter + BOSCH 75mm DBW throttle body for an additional $100 USD and the shipping! 

so to recap: $999 USD gets you: 
- SEM Motorsport Longitudinal Intake manifold - 80 x 80mm footprint w/ 80 mm opening . Manifold has been AEB gasket matched. 
- Bosch 75mm DBW throttle body 
- INA Engineering Inc. - 75mm Throttle body adapter plate w/ 1/8" NPT and 1/16" NPT meth bung port. 
- DHL signature required express shipping service. 

:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

4 left big port / 80 x 80 manifolds in stock.:thumbup:


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

INA said:


> Gentlemen!
> We have an OMGWTFBBQ Audi A4 Intake manifold sale going on!
> 
> This sale is limited to 3 people only. We have:
> ...


This deal still going on?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

vdubxcrew said:


> This deal still going on?


 For longitudinal manifolds? We only have 1 left.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

nice work as always issam, do you sell just the bolt kit?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

SGTphatboy said:


> nice work as always issam, do you sell just the bolt kit?


 Hey 
bolt kit for the throttle body adapter?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

We have (5) Complete kits ready to go and have worked with SEM to offer a special to the community for $1099 USD SHIPPED.

$1099 USD SHIPPED gets you the following:


SEM Motorsport Manifold - 80 x 80 throttle body flange available in either raw or black wrinkle coated finish and big port or small port.
INA Engineering 80 x 80 to universal VAG throttle body adapter
Hardware , Gaskets & fittings
Phenolic spacer - choice of either transition , big port or small port.
Bosch (B5 RS4) 75mm DBW throttle body - removed from crate motor.
Shipped in the lower 48 states and across Canada (Canadians taxes vary depending on province).


----------



## Bush5480 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Sem mani 75mm TB*

Hi all

Im new to this forum. I have recently just purchased a SEM mani for my 1.8t mk4 golf 
Also a 75mm TB from issam at INA Engineering. Im still waiting to get my car mapped with my two mods fitted. I can report that feeling wise its definitely pulls harder for longer into the redline. 
Im not sure what the dyno will say as I'm only running K04 set up with all the top supporting mods.
But road feed back is a big difference. Also my engine bay looks the BOLLOX
All the info and help i received from Issam at INA was second to none. A massive thanks to him.
Especially seen as tho I'm from across the pond in the BOLLOX

.....phil


----------



## Bush5480 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bush5480 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im new to this forum. I have recently just purchased a SEM mani for my 1.8t mk4 golf
> Also a 75mm TB from issam at INA Engineering. Im still waiting to get my car mapped with my two mods fitted. I can report that feeling wise its definitely pulls harder for longer into the redline.
> ...


 In the uk.. Not the bollox ha ha.. My engine bay looks the bollox. 
Ha ha


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Bush5480 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im new to this forum. I have recently just purchased a SEM mani for my 1.8t mk4 golf
> Also a 75mm TB from issam at INA Engineering. Im still waiting to get my car mapped with my two mods fitted. I can report that feeling wise its definitely pulls harder for longer into the redline.
> ...


Anytime Phil!
:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

the SEM will make power. garunteed


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

:wave:
Is there any difference between a B5 RS4 75mm throttle body and a R32 75mm throttle body? Does the R32 throttle body provide the same "better idle and better response than the 80mm unit" as was mentioned about the B5 RS4 75mm unit in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...le-Body-Sizing
And is the pin out on the R32 throttle body the same as the stock 1.8T throttle body?

Also, my SEM manifold is tapped for an 80MM throttle body. I assume I would need an adapter to run a 75mm throttle body?


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Chris164935 said:


> :wave:
> Is there any difference between a B5 RS4 75mm throttle body and a R32 75mm throttle body? Does the R32 throttle body provide the same "better idle and better response than the 80mm unit" as was mentioned about the B5 RS4 75mm unit in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...le-Body-Sizing
> And is the pin out on the R32 throttle body the same as the stock 1.8T throttle body?
> 
> Also, my SEM manifold is tapped for an 80MM throttle body. I assume I would need an adapter to run a 75mm throttle body?


Correct, you would need an adapter which can be purchased thru INA.


----------



## Bush5480 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Parts and info*



Don® said:


> Correct, you would need an adapter which can be purchased thru INA.


If you need any info regarding your install contact issam at INA 
I got every thing i needed. Including any info. Its worth a quick phone call or a email.


----------



## Bush5480 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Extra power*

I cant lie im not expecting to see much on the dyno with my extra mods as my K04 set up is pretty much running limit. Im go more for how it feels on the road as i drive my car pretty hard daily. It is definitely quicker. It will be interesting to see on monday. 
I was originally 276.2 bhp 324Flbs ill see what monday brings
The Flbs were a bit suspect on the dyno as his torque figures are always slightly. High bit we will see ill put numbers up when i have them


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Chris164935 said:


> :wave:
> Is there any difference between a B5 RS4 75mm throttle body and a R32 75mm throttle body? Does the R32 throttle body provide the same "better idle and better response than the 80mm unit" as was mentioned about the B5 RS4 75mm unit in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...le-Body-Sizing
> And is the pin out on the R32 throttle body the same as the stock 1.8T throttle body?
> 
> Also, my SEM manifold is tapped for an 80MM throttle body. I assume I would need an adapter to run a 75mm throttle body?


B5 RS4 throttle body is a Bosch throttle body and MKIV R32 75mm unit is a Siemens / VDO throttle body. Siemens/VDO units are not serviceable compared to the B5 RS4 unit . Both have the exact same throttle plate so you are fine there and yes the pin out is still a 6-PIN "D" style connector. If the SEM manifold is tapped for 80 x 80 foot print w/80mm opening then we make an adapter plate that utilises every throttle body between 65mm and 80mm in the VAG world.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Issam Abed said:


> B5 RS4 throttle body is a Bosch throttle body and MKIV R32 75mm unit is a Siemens / VDO throttle body. Siemens/VDO units are not serviceable compared to the B5 RS4 unit . Both have the exact same throttle plate so you are fine there and yes the pin out is still a 6-PIN "D" style connector. If the SEM manifold is tapped for 80 x 80 foot print w/80mm opening then we make an adapter plate that utilises every throttle body between 65mm and 80mm in the VAG world.


Awesome. I am on the fence about which unit I want to go with... Price will probably sway me towards the Dodge 80mm unit.
Is the pinout for the Dodge Hemi throttle body different than a stock 1.8t? Anyone have an image of the pinout if it is different? I'm going to be using a Vi-PEC V88 setup, so I can wire the harness up to the pinout of the stock Dodge unit...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Chris164935 said:


> Awesome. I am on the fence about which unit I want to go with... Price will probably sway me towards the Dodge 80mm unit.
> Is the pinout for the Dodge Hemi throttle body different than a stock 1.8t? Anyone have an image of the pinout if it is different? I'm going to be using a Vi-PEC V88 setup, so I can wire the harness up to the pinout of the stock Dodge unit...


You should be able to figure out the pin-out with a regular multi-meter. Takes literally 5 minutes.
Pin 3 & 5 are for the motor to reverse polarity , other than that everything is straight forward.

We will be running a GB starting from Wednesday 15th until 15th of April. 70mm & 75mm throttle body options are available.
:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Passenger side & Drive side manifolds are back in stock along with an immense selection of both DBC & DBW throttle bodies.:thumbup:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

INA said:


> Passenger side & Drive side manifolds are back in stock along with an immense selection of both DBC & DBW throttle bodies.:thumbup:


Wish I had the extra money for one!!! Going back to school as an adult is too damned expensive!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Must be manifold time of the year. Here is the current pricing on SEM Transverse (Driver Side & Passenger Side - US Market) Manifolds through INA 

SEM Manifold = $729 USD SHIPPED
SEM Manifold + 80mm throttle body = $949 USD SHIPPED
SEM Manifold + 75mm throttle body = $1099 USD SHIPPED
SEM Manifold + 70mm throttle body = $999 USD SHIPPED
INA phenolic spacer = $+55 USD to any order

All manifolds come with our quad bolt pattern adapter plate allowing you to use many of the popular throttle bodies on the market to date.

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

how much for shipping to the uk


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> how much for shipping to the uk


Send over a PM with your postal code for a quote.:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

SEM is currently doing a production run of Passenger side (LHD) "AWP style" intake manifolds.
They will be Black wrinkle coated once finished and are priced @ $699 USD SHIPPED.
If you are interested contact [email protected] or send over a PM.
:thumbup:


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

I need a new 70mm tb what part number you guys using these days?


----------

